# Unsere Nachschublinien sind bis an ihre Grenzen belastet!



## rosabuffed (8. Februar 2009)

WAR und das angeblich offene RVR

Nach dem letzten Patch dürfen ja nur noch Level37+ in die Endgebiete (T5-Festungen). Das hat mir ja schon mächtig gestunken, dass aus der angeblichen "Notlösung" jetzt eine Dauerlösung geworden ist. Also habe ich mich mühsam auf level 37 hochgegrindet. Und was passiert?

Sie müssen leider draussen bleiben. Suchen Sie sich doch ein paar Mobs fürs RVR, die Gegner sind ja leider grade in der Festung, na danke.....Und sollte es eine Seite einmal schaffen unter diesen Umständen eine Hauptstadt einzunehmen, dann ist es ein Sieg mit einem bitteren Beigeschmack, denn die Gegenseite kann immer sagen, dass sie ja keine Chance hatte zu verteidigen.

Bei AoC sind viele gegangen, weil der Endcontent fehlte. WAR hat ihn aber.....und es werden immer mehr 40er

so, genug geweint, ich twinke noch etwas bis das abo ausläuft

EDIT: Der Zonencrash in Reikland sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht sollte man da aach nur noch 40er reilasse, helau


----------



## _zorni_ (8. Februar 2009)

Nein, kann die Gegenseite nichts sagen, weil wenn Du als 37er diese Meldung bekommst, ist der Def-Pool mit 38-40ern voll.


----------



## DeeeRoy (8. Februar 2009)

rosabuffed schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man da aach nur noch 40er reilasse, helau



Selbst die kommen nach einer gewissen Menge nicht mehr rein und gucken in die Röhre...

Wer zuerst kommt, usw...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: ich durfte die letzten Tage auch öfters zuschauen und darauf warten, daß die Zone wieder resettet...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist schon sehr ärgerlich!


----------



## Syane (8. Februar 2009)

Einfach diekt an die gebietsgrenze stellen ..nachzuügler abfarmen ..und den Deff tick bekommt man da auch...


----------



## Maddin123 (8. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Einfach diekt an die gebietsgrenze stellen ..nachzuügler abfarmen ..und den Deff tick bekommt man da auch...


echt? das werd ich mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (8. Februar 2009)

und wenn wieder alle rein dürfen und die Server crashen ists auch scheiße. Es ist ne notfall Lösung, am Code wird gearbeitet (allein in Patch 1.2 sollen ja schon über 100 Behebungen geschehen), bis dahin eben abwarten.


----------



## Mr. Yes (9. Februar 2009)

rosabuffed schrieb:


> WAR und das angeblich offene RVR
> 
> Nach dem letzten Patch dürfen ja nur noch Level37+ in die Endgebiete (T5-Festungen). Das hat mir ja schon mächtig gestunken, dass aus der angeblichen "Notlösung" jetzt eine Dauerlösung geworden ist. Also habe ich mich mühsam auf level 37 hochgegrindet. Und was passiert?
> 
> ...



Wie lange gibt es diese Lösung genau ... ?

Ist also für Dich schon eine Dauerlösung, aha !


cu Yes


----------



## Long_Wolf (9. Februar 2009)

Was ? Es gibt immer noch Leute die nicht begriffen haben das wir damit jetzt erst einmal ein paar Monate leben dürfen ?

Leute, das ist nix wo man dem Praktikanten auf die Finger haut, zwo Zeilen Code ändert und es rennt...

Es ist in bestem Interesse von Mythic das gebacken zu bekommen denn für jeden Whine-Thread der hier kommt und wo gedroht wird das Abo auslaufen zu lassen oder zu kündigen gehen andere klammheimlich ohne ein Forum vollzuspammen. Und das nicht nur in Europa sondern auch übern grossen Teich.

Ergo : Abwarten und Tee trinken

P.S.
Dauerlösung ? Sowas würd ich nach 6 Monaten noch nicht mal behaupten, obwohl ich optimistisch bin das es so lange nicht dauern wird.


----------



## joekay (9. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das eine Dauerlösung ist aber nun haben nicht wenige Spieler das Vergnügen sich mal das Endgame anzusehen. Auf Erengrad sind gestern Abend 2 Order-Festungen gefallen und der Weg nach Altdorf war geebnet.

Man hat halt das kleinere Übel gewählt. Über eine gecrashte Zone regen sich mehr Leute auf.


----------



## Rauron (9. Februar 2009)

Ehm, es ist nicht eine Übergangslösung, sondern vielmehr eine Notlösung.

Dass die Zonenbeschränkung irgendwann nochmal rausgenommen wird, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Sehr wahrscheinlich ist allerdings, dass die Anzahl der Spieler, die in diese Zone dürfen kontinuierlich angehoben wird, sowie die Performance verbessert wird. Zu gut deutsch: die Beschränkung wird irgendwann so spät erst greifen, dass es nur noch in seltensten Fällen dazu kommt, dass Spieler ausgeschlossen werden.

Und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Beschränkung besser ist als die Zonecrashes. Ich frag mich auch, wieso sich jeder Lvl 28-39 hier so groß darüber aufregt, dass er da nicht reinkommt ... es gibt Leute, die sind seit Monaten 40 und treiben sich im T4 rum und warten darauf endlich mal Festungen+Städte raiden zu können. Wenn dann doch wer draußen bleiben soll, dann isses doch nur fair, dass erst die 40er da rein dürfen und nicht Leute, die frisch mit Level 28+x im T4 sind.

Ich kann dazu nur sagen: Levelt bis 40, dann seid ihr auch voll dabei.
Die Logik vom TE, der sagt, er sei nun 37 und könne den Endkontent noch nicht ausleben und genau aus diesem Grunde twinke er jetzt nur noch, kann ich auch mal überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
Damals in WoW hätt auch kein Raid Dich mit Lvl 57 mit nach BWL genommen.


----------



## ~Odin~ (9. Februar 2009)

Denkt doch mal nach. Wenn eine T5 Festung angegriffen wird sind, vor der sogenannten "Dauerlösung", wirklich ALLE dahin gelatscht. Selbst die Lvl 30iger und niedriger hab ich da gesehen. Damit hat Mythic nicht gerechnet. Es waren einfach zu viele. Jetzt hatten sie die Wahl:

Server/Zonen Crashs oder eben ein Spielbaren Endcontent für Lvl40. 

Letzteres ergibt einfach mehr Sinn.
Desweiteren: Krieg herrscht überall. Wird eine T5 Festung angegriffen, denkt ihr die Feinde rechnen mit einer <lvl37 Massenraid auf ein anderes Tier?^^ Somit könnt ihr den 40igern schonmal den Weg zur 2ten Festung frei machen! Oder, wie schon gesagt, vor den Eingang stellen und Nachzügler abfarmen. Ist ja nicht so, dass man nun garnichts mehr machen kann.

Ausserdem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das Mythic hart an diesem Problem arbeitet. Nur ist es schwer sowas in 2 Tagen umzuprogrammieren und zu verbessern. Das brauch halt Zeit. Aber wenn ich mir jetzt vor Augen halte *wie viel* sich seit Release schon verbessert hat (vorallem Performance!) bin ich mir sehr sicher, das es nicht lange so bleiben wird! 

Mythic vor!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rosabuffed (9. Februar 2009)

Rauron schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu nur sagen: Levelt bis 40, dann seid ihr auch voll dabei.
> Die Logik vom TE, der sagt, er sei nun 37 und könne den Endkontent noch nicht ausleben und genau aus diesem Grunde twinke er jetzt nur noch, kann ich auch mal überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
> Damals in WoW hätt auch kein Raid Dich mit Lvl 57 mit nach BWL genommen.




Also mit 40 bin ich dann immer und auf jeden Fall dabei? Garantiert? Glaub ich nach den letzten Patchnotes ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Und der Vergleich mit einer Wow-Instanz hinkt ja etwas. In WAR gehts grade darum, dass es eben nicht instanziert ist. Dafür steht das "O" in ORVR (O=offen). Alle spielen zusammen.


----------



## ErebusX (9. Februar 2009)

Man ist auch mit 40 nicht garantiert dabei, schon selbst erlebt..


----------



## Markon78 (9. Februar 2009)

Also zuerst einmal, gabs auf Carroburg schon genug Situationen wo auch Level 40er rausgeportet wurden....
noch dazu, welche die 4 Stunden vorher mit dabei waren die Zonen zu locken...und dann......
Das macht richtig Spass! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....und an all diejenige, die meinen es darf ruhig noch ein wenig dauern und das is ja nur
ne Notfalllösung.....einfache Fragen:
Wenn ich ein Spiel als absolutes MASSEN RVR Spiel anpreise und dann sage: Hey, sorry...wir
wissen um den Fehler und arbeiten dran, hier habt Ihr ne "Zwischenlösung, welche eventuell
noch erweitert wird auf max. 200 Leute in einer T5 Festungsinstanz.....kommt euch da nicht
auch das kotzen? Ist es für einen Entwickler/Publisher so schwer für ein MASSEN RVR Spiel
Tests zu orgnaisieren...mit an die 500 Leuten auf einmal in einer Zone? Bei über 6500 Closed BETA
Teilnehmern sollte das eigentlich einfach genug sein oder? 

Immerhin geht es hier um das KOMPLETTE Spielprinzip und nicht um ein einfaches Randgeschehen.

Lest auch mal bisserl durch die Amiforen durch.....wer und wieviel geht kann eigentlich jedem
von uns egal sein, da jeder selbst mit dem Spiel happy sein soll, aber mit geschlossenen Augen
rumlaufen und jedem als Whiner hinstellen, welcher sich nicht für blöd verkaufen will ist auch
keine Lösung oder?

Sorry, aber auch 4 Monate nach Release, ist WAR für mich ein 2tes AoC ...absolutes FAIL.

mfg


----------



## KiloBravo (9. Februar 2009)

ma nur am Rande was wollen die Unter lv. 37 eigentlich brim *Angriff* auf der Festung? 
man, der Festungs lord haut euch instant um (man braucht min scho Auslöscher/Blutfürsten) 

beim *Deffen* ist es anders da würde es ja noch gehen, 

aber auch wens Fies  und Gemein ist unter lv. 37 (und rr31-33 --> Auslöscher) ( min 4wards) habt ihr beim angriff Schlechte karten


isso, also Farmt doch besser die Nachzügler ab!!!!


----------



## Markon78 (9. Februar 2009)

KiloBravo schrieb:


> ma nur am Rande was wollen die Unter lv. 37 eigentlich brim *Angriff* auf der Festung?
> man, der Festungs lord haut euch instant um (man braucht min scho Auslöscher/Blutfürsten)
> 
> beim *Deffen* ist es anders da würde es ja noch gehen,
> ...



schon mal was davon gehört, das der Repsawn abgefarmt werden muss/soll oder die Adds in den Nebenräumen beschäftigt werden müssen?
Denk mal weiter als bis zur Tastatur, bevor Du so einen unqualifizierten Schwachsinn postest.


----------



## Topaz (9. Februar 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Also zuerst einmal, gabs auf Carroburg schon genug Situationen wo auch Level 40er rausgeportet wurden....
> noch dazu, welche die 4 Stunden vorher mit dabei waren die Zonen zu locken...und dann......
> Das macht richtig Spass!
> 
> ...




FULL ACK
Besser hätte ich es auch nicht formulieren können, es ist einfach nur schwach was Mythic hier abliefert!


----------



## doggystyle (9. Februar 2009)

Was soll man zum ewig gleichen Thema, bei dem bekannt ist, dass es nur eine Zwischenlösung ist (eine meines Erachtens sehr gute) und an dessen Lösung eh seit Monaten gearbeitet wird, noch sagen?

Es steht euch frei zu gehen und euch bei einem anderen MASSEN oRvR Spiel anzumelden.

Viel Spaß bei der Suche!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markon78 (9. Februar 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Was soll man zum ewig gleichen Thema, bei dem bekannt ist, dass es nur eine Zwischenlösung ist (eine meines Erachtens sehr gute) und an dessen Lösung eh seit Monaten gearbeitet wird, noch sagen?
> 
> Es steht euch frei zu gehen und euch bei einem anderen MASSEN oRvR Spiel anzumelden.
> 
> ...



genau das haben 75% schon gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doggystyle (9. Februar 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> genau das haben 75% schon gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist das so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu welchem Spiel sind sie denn gegangen? Ich frage nur aus Neugierde, ganz ohne Hintergedanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (9. Februar 2009)

Was bringts den unter 40'er... oder besser alle ab lvl 35 abwärts bei der einnahme einer Festung mit zu kämpfen?

Außer frust doch eigendlich gar nix oder?


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Was bringts den unter 40'er... oder besser alle ab lvl 35 abwärts bei der einnahme einer Festung mit zu kämpfen?
> 
> Außer frust doch eigendlich gar nic oder?


Mein Tipp:
Spaß.

Ist ja so gekommen, wie ich es damals schon sagte:
Lösung nicht in Sicht, Leute bleiben draußen, Lock klappt hier und da mal, aber die Spieler werden so langsam genervt. Ausschluss vom Content.
Macht, was schonmal gesagt wurde. Nachschubslinien zu machen... obwohl, wieso Nachschub zu machen? Kommt doch eh keiner rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yosh1^ (9. Februar 2009)

Laut einer Aussage von Mark testen sie gerade die Auswirkungen wenn sie die Festungen in extra eigene Länder stecken umso das abkacken der Server zu verhindern, weil momentan sind diese ja immer an die Länder gekoppelt z.B: Schlund - Chaoswüste.  Ich denke sie werden das schon hinbekommen und so wie es momentan gerade ist wird es wohl keine Dauerlösung bleiben.

Ich finde ihr solltet mal den Bach flach halten, das Spiel ist noch ziemlich Jung und viele Fehler die nun auftreten kann man in Betas nicht vorhersehen. Immerhin arbeiten sie dran und versuchen mit Events und neuen Ideen und Charakterklassen weitere Inhalte zu bieten die den Spielern gefallen. 
Jedes Spiel, egal wie gut es schon im Vorraus programmiert wurde braucht seine Zeit und die solltet ihr Warhammer Online auch geben.


----------



## Markon78 (9. Februar 2009)

yosh1^ schrieb:


> Laut einer Aussage von Mark testen sie gerade die Auswirkungen wenn sie die Festungen in extra eigene Länder stecken umso das abkacken der Server zu verhindern, weil momentan sind diese ja immer an die Länder gekoppelt z.B: Schlund - Chaoswüste.  Ich denke sie werden das schon hinbekommen und so wie es momentan gerade ist wird es wohl keine Dauerlösung bleiben.
> 
> Ich finde ihr solltet mal den Bach flach halten, das Spiel ist noch ziemlich Jung und viele Fehler die nun auftreten kann man in Betas nicht vorhersehen. Immerhin arbeiten sie dran und versuchen mit Events und neuen Ideen und Charakterklassen weitere Inhalte zu bieten die den Spielern gefallen.
> Jedes Spiel, egal wie gut es schon im Vorraus programmiert wurde braucht seine Zeit und die solltet ihr Warhammer Online auch geben.



Genau um das gehts.....es kommt immer irgendwie eine Aussage von Mark Jacobs...."wir machen irgendwas um irgendwas zu verändern...nein es wird WAHRSCHENLICH
keine Dauerlösung sein....usw...." .... Zeit geben? Wie gesagt...hier gehts um das KOMPLETTE Spielprinzip dieses SPiels...nicht um irgendeine PvE Ini oder eine
kleine Zone die immer wieder mal abschmiert, sondern hier gehts um den ENDCONTENT....begriffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... selbst 4 Monate nach Release ist der fehlen dieses Contents
schlimm genug.....und ich mach ne Gegenfrage:
Ist es nicht möglich, bei allein in Europa 6500 Closed BETA Spielern, ein paar Performance Tests zu fahren? 
Na...klingelts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

P.S.: Diese Copy+Paste Events sind zwar nett, aber ich zahl für kein Spiel der Welt im Monat nur um mit ein paar Eventlein an der Stange gehalten zu werden.


----------



## yosh1^ (9. Februar 2009)

Laut meines Wissens wurde in der Beta Phase niemals der Endcontent getestet sondern immer nur einzelne Völker und Abschnitte, also T1 usw .... 

Naja dann musst du eben aufhören zu spielen, du weinst hier rum und motzt, dabei ist es ein Klick um dein Abbo zu Beenden. Wenn du nicht weiter Warten willst oder Enttäuscht bist dann beende es und gut is...


----------



## Senubirath (9. Februar 2009)

Schon klar... aber wenn man dann hinhört das sich schon lvl 24'er über den endcontent beschweren weil sie net mit dürfen.... was wollen die im endeffekt dann machen wenn se drin sind mit ihrem lvl? Naja... egal.... ist nicht mein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das mit den trennen der festung und damit ihnen ein eigenes gebiet zu geben habe ich auch schon gelesen und ich bin ma gespannt wie das wird. Generell bin ich schon heiß auf die lösung an der sie arbeiten... ist ja net so einfach allen spielern es gerecht zu werden. Und stimmt auch... War ist noch jung und es entwickelt sich... ich habe meinen spaß... auch wenn ich bei Festung raids nicht mitgehe... (jap... lvl 40'er aber ohne behütung... ist das gleiche als lvl 10 mitzu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) so habe ich andersweitig meine aufgabe in den zonen mit jenen die auch keinen platz haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also selbst wenn man meint den endcontent nicht zu sehen... so macht man doch endcontent ohne es zu wissen ^^

Ich sag ma so... alle die jetzt rumschreien das se es unfair finden... mit der jetzigen Situation sollten doch ma sehen das es immer leute gibt die gebraucht werden um Zonen zu locken, und damit der streitmacht den weg sicherer zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markon78 (9. Februar 2009)

yosh1^ schrieb:


> Laut meines Wissens wurde in der Beta Phase niemals der Endcontent getestet sondern immer nur einzelne Völker und Abschnitte, also T1 usw ....
> 
> Naja dann musst du eben aufhören zu spielen, du weinst hier rum und motzt, dabei ist es ein Klick um dein Abbo zu Beenden. Wenn du nicht weiter Warten willst oder Enttäuscht bist dann beende es und gut is...



Also sorry, aber das kann unmöglich dein Ernst sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ......egal glaubst es halt *lach*

Beendet hab ich es ja schon.....ich hab hier lediglich Fakten und Argumente zu dem Thread/Post gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....

mfg


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage:
> Ist es nicht möglich, bei allein in Europa 6500 Closed BETA Spielern, ein paar Performance Tests zu fahren?
> Na...klingelts?
> 
> ...


Genau das habe ich auch schon gefragt, und es wurde in einem Buffed Interview mit Sterntaler gefragt. Er bestätigte, dass man es hätte machen können, weicht aber dann mit der Aussage aus, dass es dort ja garnicht hätte passieren müssen. Es hätte im Test ja alles glatt laufen können, und dann hätten wir das gleiche Problem jetzt immer noch.

Aber das wurde schonmal alles gesagt, und bitte spart euch die "WoW-Spieler" Flames. Solch ein Versäumnis kann man nicht schönreden, und die Notlösung auch nicht. Sobald es läuft, wie es sollte, kann man wieder von Lichtblicken reden.




> Laut meines Wissens wurde in der Beta Phase niemals der Endcontent getestet sondern immer nur einzelne Völker und Abschnitte, also T1 usw ....


In der Beta wurde die Kampagne nicht mit vielen Spielern getestet. Ich stand jedoch auch in der Kampagne schon einmal (mit einer einzigen Warband auf Destro-Seite und weniger Ordlern als Gegnern) in der Festung.


----------



## Senubirath (9. Februar 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Genau um das gehts.....es kommt immer irgendwie eine Aussage von Mark Jacobs...."wir machen irgendwas um irgendwas zu verändern...nein es wird WAHRSCHENLICH
> keine Dauerlösung sein....usw...." .... Zeit geben? Wie gesagt...hier gehts um das KOMPLETTE Spielprinzip dieses SPiels...nicht um irgendeine PvE Ini oder eine
> kleine Zone die immer wieder mal abschmiert, sondern hier gehts um den ENDCONTENT....begriffen?
> 
> ...



Gegenfrage..... meinste bei der Beta ist sowas zustande gekommen? Scheu dir doch ma an wie es aussieht im jetzigen spiel? Und hey... in der Beta gab es härtere Bugs als jetzt, okay hier sind auch noch einige harte bugs drin aber warscheinlich nicht mehr so mies wie in der beta selbst (Habe die Beta nie gespielt... aber ich denke die fehler müssen höllisch gewesen sein )


Und ich lese das du eh nicht mehr spielst... also who cares was du sagst? Du bist ja aus freiem entschluss kein mitglied mehr der com oder?


----------



## Markon78 (9. Februar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Gegenfrage..... meinste bei der Beta ist sowas zustande gekommen? Scheu dir doch ma an wie es aussieht im jetzigen spiel? Und hey... in der Beta gab es härtere Bugs als jetzt, okay hier sind auch noch einige harte bugs drin aber warscheinlich nicht mehr so mies wie in der beta selbst (Habe die Beta nie gespielt... aber ich denke die fehler müssen höllisch gewesen sein )
> 
> 
> Und ich lese das du eh nicht mehr spielst... also who cares was du sagst? Du bist ja aus freiem entschluss kein mitglied mehr der com oder?



Also zeurstmal gehts hier um meine Meinung, kleiner Mann und die sage/schriebe wann ich will und wo ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

und weiters gings mir ja genau um den Punkt....sie haben es einfach nicht gemacht diesen Performancetest. Fertig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... da gibts kein rumreden...
ein Release ist ein Release und da erwartet man sich einfach das der Endctonten steht (auch nach 4 Monaten NACH Release).
Ich hab 0 Problem mit den ganzen fehlenden Klassen (zu Release) und mit den fehlenden Hauptstädten....aber ich hab sehr wohl ein Problem damit,
wenn es keinen vernünftigen Endcontent gibt. 
Ich hab das Spiel 7 tage lang intensiv in der Open BETA gespielt (2 Chars bis Level 28 oder so glaub ich) und dachte mir halt einfach nciht, das es
keinen vernünftig spielbaren Endcontent gibt.....ich hätte auf die Closed Beat Leaks hören sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Senubirath (9. Februar 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Also zeurstmal gehts hier um meine Meinung, kleiner Mann und die sage/schriebe wann ich will und wo ich will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So klein wie du mich hinstellst (ironisch oder nicht) bin ich auf keinen fall... und ich sage auch was ich will, wo ich es will und zu guter letzt wie ich es will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Klar wurde es nie getestet... aber um ehrlich zu sein das thema hier wurde auch oft in anderen threads breit getretten... weswegen man immer wieder so etwas wiederbelebt ist schon interessant. Aber hey... wäre es euch lieber wenn die Notlösung deaktiviert ist un der Content buchstäblich unspielbar ist? Denke nicht oder?


----------



## Peithon (9. Februar 2009)

Naja, also ich finde es nicht schön, wenn Leute aufhören. Bei uns in der Gilde sind leider etwa 50% der Leute im neuen Jahr nicht mehr online gekommen. Bei einigen weiß ich zwar, dass sie durchs Studium viel zu tun haben, aber wenn sie wirklich "geil" auf War wären, dann würden diese sicher noch 3 Stunden Zeit an einem Samstag Abend finden. Die Leute, die aufhören zähle ich jedoch weiterhin zur Community. 

Die Änderungen scheinen mir irgendwie etwas konzeptfrei zu sein. Warum kann man mit lvl 28 in die T4-Szenarien und dort gegen 40er antreten, bei der Verteidigung der eigenen Burg darf man jedoch nicht mitwirken?

Wenn man sich das Forum so ansieht, dann sind wohl schon eine Menge abgesprungen. Als Indiz sehe ich die Klassenforen an, in denen nichtmal täglich Beiträge verfasst werden.


----------



## Markon78 (9. Februar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> So klein wie du mich hinstellst (ironisch oder nicht) bin ich auf keinen fall... und ich sage auch was ich will, wo ich es will und zu guter letzt wie ich es will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie gesagt.....das ist meine Meinung, die exakt zu diesem Thread passt...darum hab ich es hier geschrieben....eigentlich sollte sich deine Frage an den TE richten,
warum er denn einen Thread eröffnet, wobei es doch eh schon jedem bewusst ist?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und mir persönlich, wäre es lieber nicht schon wieder ein Spiel kurz vorm dem scheitern (Mark Jacobs nannte eine "vernünftige Basis um WAR laufen zu lassen von 500K
Accounts...wir sind bei 350K 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) zu sehen.....würden die Entwickler mit den Publishern eine qualitativ wertvolle Leistung erbringen (d.h. qualifizierte SW Tests durchgängig
durch den gesamten Beta Prozess....Serverperformacetests mit berücksichtigung von mindestens 10 unterschiedlichen Hardware Generationen [kein Problem oder? Man muss ja eh seine dxdiag beim Beta anmelden uppen]...usw....), dann würden auch nicht soviele Spiele (und hier rede ich nicht nur vom MMO Markt) scheitern.
Mir persönlich kommt es so vor, als wenn derzeit jede Firma mit ein paar Programmierern auf den Goldesel MMO-markt aufpsringen will.....

mfg


----------



## doggystyle (9. Februar 2009)

@Markon78: Ich wiederhole meine Frage gern noch einmal... Zu welchem MMO sind die unzufriedenen gewechselt? Und welches andere MMO bietet die Massenschlachten, die WAR ermöglicht?

Es ist kein Endcontent da? Oh doch, aber wenn der Laden voll ist kommen eben nicht mehr alle rein.
Du kannst also nicht sagen, dass keiner vorhanden ist, oder er nicht funktioniert.

Eigentlich hätten sie doch nur 200v200 Massen-RvR auf die Packung schreiben müssen und alles wäre in Butter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und Senubirath als "kleinen Mann" hinzustellen ist nun wirklich nicht die feine Art.

@Lari: wie lange wirst du eigentlich noch hier durchs Forum stromern? Liegt dein Interessenschwerpunkt nicht schon seit Monaten auf einem anderen MMO?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> @Lari: wie lange wirst du eigentlich noch hier durchs Forum stromern? Liegt dein Interessenschwerpunkt nicht schon seit Monaten auf einem anderen MMO?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mindestens bis ich den Endschluss fasse, meine CE + Account zu verkaufen. Das wird wohl noch ein Weilchen dauern.


----------



## Snowhawk (9. Februar 2009)

Ich finds gut.
Mach deine drei Level und gut is. Mein Gott... wir reden hier von der Endfestung und nicht von den T4 Burgen *seufz* 

Auf den meisten Servern ist diese noch nicht einmal gefallen.

Hauptsache rumjaulen.

Was kommt als nächstes? ein Stufe 5 char, der sich beschwert, nicht in die T4 Szenarien zu kommen?


----------



## helado (9. Februar 2009)

ja und dann mit 40 rumjaulen, das sie beim AE instant umfallen, wegen fehlender behütung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markon78 (9. Februar 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> @Markon78: Ich wiederhole meine Frage gern noch einmal... Zu welchem MMO sind die unzufriedenen gewechselt? Und welches andere MMO bietet die Massenschlachten, die WAR ermöglicht?
> 
> Es ist kein Endcontent da? Oh doch, aber wenn der Laden voll ist kommen eben nicht mehr alle rein.
> Du kannst also nicht sagen, dass keiner vorhanden ist, oder er nicht funktioniert.
> ...



...ok so einfach wie möglich....also erstmal gibts auch eine Spielwelt OHNE MMOs, sprich man kann auch Spiele spielen, welche nicht im MMO Markt verankert sind.
Also woher soll ich wissen was die "anderen" machen? Ich kenn selbst genau 8 Leute, welche von WAR weggegangen sind und nun folgende Spiele spielen:
2 x HdRo, 1 x WoW und der Rest wartet einfach auf AION oder Darkfallonline ..... thats it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beschriebener Endcontent: "Thousands against thousands in the open world MASS RvR.....".....nur keine Angst, ich glaubte nicht an ein Spiel, wo auf einen Fleck tausende
gegen tausende spielen können/werden, aber wenns bei 250 Spielern schon mal eng wird, dann ist das reine Verarsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Denn der Endcontent ist ganz klar:
Festungen erobern und anschliessen die Hauptstädte ääähhh Hauptstadt brennen zu lassen.....nun....genau das is es.....es gibt nicht für alle Spieler Endcontent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...ja genau...
nichtmal für die NUR 40er ..... es gibt Ihn einfach nicht...und wenn Du meinst, das stimmt nicht, dann PM ich Dir mal ein paar Namen von Spielern welche
beid en Festungen rausportiert wurden....und das nicht nur einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hey....egal......ich finds halt es is ein kleines Spiel für kleine Leute, welche gerne die Realität verleugnen bzw. einfach so genügsam sind und gern dafür zahlen.

mfg


----------



## Pymonte (9. Februar 2009)

Ohen Behütung bringen Keepfights eh nix... und Endcontent in WoW oder AoC sieht man auch erst am max. Level... also wo ist das Problem? 4Monate nach release und kein Endgame Content? Komisch was dann die ganzen leute im T4/5 machen oder später auch in den Städten...???

PS: WoW 6 Monate nach release... 1. Endcontent, also bitte nicht motzen, sondern einfach mal abwarten. Oder quittet eure Accs, aber das gemaule und gejammere an Sachen, die schon in Arbeit sind, find ich echt lächerlich. 

PS:Woher habt ihr denn eure Infos (Quellen), das die T5 Lösung nun endgültig ist? Und wenn es wider erwarten keine Quellen gibt, dann sagt mir doch bitte, ob ihr es schneller gebacken bekommen würdet, ein Spiel nach Bugs und Fehlern im Code zu durch suchen und diese zu richten... wenn nebenbei auch noch 1000 andere Sachen auf der Liste stehen. Würde man sich jetzt nur mit dem T4/5 Mist rumschlagen, würden vermutlich die gleichen leute rumheulen, das ja nix neues nachgeliefert wird oder wo die beiden fehlenden Klassen bleiben. Mann kanns euch doch eh nicht recht machen, also, wartet ab und trinkt Tee. In einem halben Jahr sprechen wir uns nochmal... 

dann vielleicht sogar ingame ^^


----------



## Markon78 (9. Februar 2009)

helado schrieb:


> ja und dann mit 40 rumjaulen, das sie beim AE instant umfallen, wegen fehlender behütung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry 4 Doppelpost, aber es werden auch Leute mit voller derzeit möglicher Behütung rausgeportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...und für die
wenig leser-viel Poster .... es gibt GENUG zu tun für Leute ohne bester Behütung, denn beim Festungskommandanten können 
eh net mehr als 50 Leute stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Mr. Yes (9. Februar 2009)

Offensichtlich ist WAR an einigen Stellen noch nicht ausgereift. 

Man hat für gefährliche Engpässe eine Lösung gefunden!

Es wird spürbar daran gearbeitet und darauf kommt es an!

Es ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied ein Spiel für 40 Player 
in einer Instanz mit gescripteten Ereignissen zu programmieren 
oder eben für hunderte die aktiv gegeneinander spielen.

Wenn ich sehe was heute schon zum Teil auf den Servern los ist und
die Performance dazu sehe, kann man wohl mit Recht behaupten,
das WAR auf dem richtigen Weg ist.

cu Yes


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2009)

Lasst doch WoW aus der Diskussion raus, es geht verdammisch nomma um WAR.
Am Ende der Beta dachte ich schon Oh Oh. Mittlerweile sage ich: So hätte WAR nicht released werden dürfen.

Mittlerweile stehen ja sogar schon 40er vor der Tür, und es werden immer mehr auf 40 nachziehen. Gibt es schon eine ungefähre Angabe, bis sich was am Kampagnen System ändern soll? Also mehr Spieler bzw. eigene Zone + mehr Spieler?


----------



## Mr. Yes (9. Februar 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber hey....egal......ich finds halt es is ein kleines Spiel für kleine Leute, welche gerne die Realität verleugnen bzw. einfach so genügsam sind und gern dafür zahlen.
> 
> mfg



Wie's ausschaut, scheint's aber auch ein Spiel für noch kleinere Leute zu sein, 
denen es egal wie schnell, nie schnell genug geht.

Ich jedenfalls hab schon jetzt jede Menge Spaß im Spiel und freue mich auf die Verbesserungen
die kommen werden, wenn du darauf stehst dich über alles zu ärgern, was noch nicht geht, viel Spaß dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu Yes


----------



## MHGCFR (9. Februar 2009)

Also ich persönlich bin äußerst zufrieden mit dem RvR in WAR. Auf den vollen Servern kann man überall Leute finden mit und gegen die man kämpfen kann. Sicher wird es Sonntags immer eng auf den Servern, weil hunderte Spieler gleichzeitig in einer Zone sind. Aber letztendlich muss man sich fragen, was man lieber haben will: wenig Gegner und wenig Kampf oder viele Gegner und viel Kampf aber Abstriche in der Zugänglichkeit von TEILEN des Contents. Ich als Nahkämpfer mag Burgschlachten eh nicht besonders, deswegen gehe ich erst gar nicht in das Gebiet der Endfestung rein. Statt dessen kann man sich Scharmützel mit den nachrückenden Spielern liefern. 

Statt hier zu flamen, sollten manche einfach mal Alternativen zu WAR aufzeigen, wo man mit 300+ Leuten in einem Gebiet anständig PvP machen kann. Die gängigen Ego-Shooter kommen etwa bis 64 oder noch weniger (BF2 z.B.), andere MMOs machen entweder nur PVE oder irgendwelche Arena-Kämpfe mit nur ein paar Leuten. Aus meiner Erfahrung bei HdRO kann ich sagen, dass dort schon bei ca. 100 Leuten die Server abgekackt sind oder alles unspielbar wurde. Bei WAR dagegen sieht man manchmal Gegner bis zum Horizont (schätzungsweise 200+ Leute) ohne irgendwelche Performance-Probleme. Das ist eine Leistung, die erst einmal getoppt werden muss. Und wenn dann doch zu viele Spieler auf einer Stelle sind, ist man eben an den Grenzen des bisher technisch Möglichen im Hardware-Bereich angekommen. 

Dementsprechend bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der derzeitigen Situation. Aber ich bin auch offen für Versuche seitens der Kritiker mich zu überzeugen, dass man bei einem anderen Spiel mit gleicher Anzahl an Spielern in einem Gebiet ohne große Performance-Einbußen PvP betreiben kann.


----------



## deccpqcc (9. Februar 2009)

ich fürchte die frage nach den anderen ist nicht legitim.
warum?
nun, weil eben mythic mit WAR uns die epischen massenschlachten versprochen hat und kein anderer hersteller.
und genau deswegen muss mythic sich nun an den eigenen versprechungen messen lassen und das halte ich für legitim.
es kann nicht angehen das mythic so etwas verspricht, nicht hält und dann ist es ja kein problem weil andere es auch nicht können. die anderen haben es auch nicht versprochen !


----------



## Lunafire (9. Februar 2009)

Sorry, aber wo ist das Problem einen Charakter auf Stufe 40 zu bringen ?


Und nein ich bin nicht Student oder sonstwas.

Ich arbeitet 6 Tage die Woche, aber Charakter auf 40 zu bringen dauert wohl nicht ewig.


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2009)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Aber ich bin auch offen für Versuche seitens der Kritiker mich zu überzeugen, dass man bei einem anderen Spiel mit gleicher Anzahl an Spielern in einem Gebiet ohne große Performance-Einbußen PvP betreiben kann.


Tausendwinter in WoW: Schon mit zwei vollen Raids auf beiden Seiten + ein paar Nachzügler gespielt. Lief gut.

Und das mit dem 40 werden zählt ja auch schon nicht mehr, man hat ja schon von 40ern gelesen, dass sie draußen bleiben mussten.
WAR kann im Moment nicht halten, was es mal versprochen hat.

Und nun bitte nicht wieder: Aber in WoW ist xy Mist/Scheiss. Darum geht es hier immer noch nicht... ^^


----------



## rosabuffed (9. Februar 2009)

Lunafire schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wo ist das Problem einen Charakter auf Stufe 40 zu bringen ?
> 
> 
> Und nein ich bin nicht Student oder sonstwas.
> ...



Die Zeiten des Aufbruchs in eine neue Welt sind in WAR wohl langsam vorbei. So langsam aber sicher kehrt der Geist von WOW auch in dieses Spiel ein. Es ist WOW einfach zu ähnlich.

"Wie Du bist noch nicht 40 und kannst schon sprechen?"

Wenn mich meine Mitspieler für minderwertig halten weil ich noch nicht 40 bin, dann kann ich das ignorieren. In einem Spiel wie WOW, das so stark auf dem Level basiert ist diese Einstellung verständlich. Wenn es aber ein Spiel tut, das von sich behauptet eine "offene" Welt zu sein, dann ärgert mich das.

"Du willst in unsere Gilde, Kleiner?"

In WAR denkt man in Tiers. Hier spielen 10 Levelstufen zusammen (oder gegeneinander). Deshalb finde ich es frustrierend, dass gerade dieses Prinzip im T5 nicht mehr gilt. Folgerichtig wird sich auch die WOW-Attitude in WAR langfristig durchsetzen: Powerleveln für 99€

Level sollten von alleine kommen und nicht das Ziel des Spielens sein.

Und noch ärgerlicher ist es für die 40er, die alle Anforderungen erfüllen und trotzdem nicht in die "Zone" kommen. Noch ärgerlicher für die Kts, wo die Hälfte der Spieler draussen steht. 

Was ist der Sieg dann noch wert?


----------



## Markon78 (9. Februar 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> ich fürchte die frage nach den anderen ist nicht legitim.
> warum?
> nun, weil eben mythic mit WAR uns die epischen massenschlachten versprochen hat und kein anderer hersteller.
> und genau deswegen muss mythic sich nun an den eigenen versprechungen messen lassen und das halte ich für legitim.
> es kann nicht angehen das mythic so etwas verspricht, nicht hält und dann ist es ja kein problem weil andere es auch nicht können. die anderen haben es auch nicht versprochen !



danke........es ist zwar sehr vereinfacht ausgedrückt, aber im Endeffekt genau das um was es sich dreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## doggystyle (9. Februar 2009)

Auch eine Möglichkeit... bezeichne eine Frage als illegitim, weil du sie nicht beantworten kannst.

Die Antwort ist: es gibt keine Alternative. Und offensichtlich hat hier jeder eigene Definitionen von "episch" in einem MMO sind bei mir 200v200 echte Spieler aber mal sowas von episch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Lari: wieviele Spieler sind ein voller Raid bei WoW?

@rosabuffed: sind du und tripleass gnom eigentlich eine Person? Du quasselst einen Müll zusammen, da wird einem ganz schwindelig


----------



## Senubirath (9. Februar 2009)

Für mich ist schon 150Vs150 ne nette sache... sag aber zu mehreren gegner nie nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stimmt schon die alternativen, sofern man es nennen kann, sind leicht abzuzählen wenn überhaupt vorhanden. Die Tatsache das viele durch den Quotenführer im Mmo Markt geprägt sind trägt sein weiteres bei...


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> @Lari: wieviele Spieler sind ein voller Raid bei WoW?


40 Mann = voll.
Also 100 gegen 100 hat es bestimmt schon gegeben in WoW/Tausendwinter. Da ist nach oben hin wohl noch Platz, denn das Gebiet ist weiterhin nicht instanziert, oder lässt keine Leute mehr rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zahlen gibt es von beiden Spielen keine genauen, aber was WAR an Kapazitäten schafft, schafft WoW momentan auch.


----------



## Fiskina (9. Februar 2009)

Ich geb auch mal meinen senf dazu ab!

Wie könnt ihr erwarten das ein mmorpg nach 4 Monaten auf nem Stand ist wie eins nach 4 Jahren! Ich finds ganz erlich gesagt ne sauerei zu sagen Mythic kriegt nix gebacken, anpreisen von massenmmorpg oder nicht alles brauch ein paar Tage... und jeder der meint rumflamen zu müssen der soll am besten den anderen nach wow hinterherlaufen oder nicht ist mir vollkommen wayne so würd die sogenannte Übergangslösung auch zur brauchbaren Dauerlösung... und wer meint mich nu Flamen zu müssen viel spaß, juckt mich kein bisschen ich hab Spaß an War und den Schlachten und gut ist....
Gruß Fiski


----------



## Fiskina (9. Februar 2009)

Ich geb auch mal meinen senf dazu ab!

Wie könnt ihr erwarten das ein mmorpg nach 4 Monaten auf nem Stand ist wie eins nach 4 Jahren! Ich finds ganz erlich gesagt ne sauerei zu sagen Mythic kriegt nix gebacken, anpreisen von massenmmorpg oder nicht alles brauch ein paar Tage... und jeder der meint rumflamen zu müssen der soll am besten den anderen nach wow hinterherlaufen oder nicht ist mir vollkommen wayne so würd die sogenannte Übergangslösung auch zur brauchbaren Dauerlösung... und wer meint mich nu Flamen zu müssen viel spaß, juckt mich kein bisschen ich hab Spaß an War und den Schlachten und gut ist....
Gruß Fiski


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2009)

Fiskina schrieb:


> Ich geb auch mal meinen senf dazu ab!
> 
> Wie könnt ihr erwarten das ein mmorpg nach 4 Monaten auf nem Stand ist wie eins nach 4 Jahren!


Man darf aber schon erwarten, dass ein Produkt fehlerfrei, so wie beschrieben, geliefert wird?
Schön, wenn es dir Spaß macht, aber alle Kritiker sind Fanboys? Oder Schwachköpfe? Nunja... lassen wir dich mal in dem Glauben...


----------



## MHGCFR (9. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> 40 Mann = voll.
> Also 100 gegen 100 hat es bestimmt schon gegeben in WoW/Tausendwinter. Da ist nach oben hin wohl noch Platz, denn das Gebiet ist weiterhin nicht instanziert, oder lässt keine Leute mehr rein
> 
> 
> ...


Scheint so, als wären nicht genügend Spieler da, um die Ausmaße eines Zonenlocks in WAR zu erreichen oder das Gebiet ist auch instanziert. Jedenfalls konnte das Argument nicht überzeugen.



> ich fürchte die frage nach den anderen ist nicht legitim.
> warum?
> nun, weil eben mythic mit WAR uns die epischen massenschlachten versprochen hat und kein anderer hersteller.
> und genau deswegen muss mythic sich nun an den eigenen versprechungen messen lassen und das halte ich für legitim.
> es kann nicht angehen das mythic so etwas verspricht, nicht hält und dann ist es ja kein problem weil andere es auch nicht können. die anderen haben es auch nicht versprochen !



Gestern bin ich von einer Massenschlacht in die andere gestolpert. Ich weiß ja nicht wo du spielst oder ob überhaupt, aber auf Erengrad war gestern die Hölle los. Das, was sich mir da geboten hat, kann man durchaus als episch bezeichnen. Und dass es tatsächlich Schlachten von tausenden Spielern gegeneinander in einer Zone geben soll, daran kann kein vernünftiger Mensch glauben. Oder würdest du mir etwa auch ein Perpetuum Mobile abkaufen? Wenn ja, bitte PM an mich...


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2009)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Scheint so, als wären nicht genügend Spieler da, um die Ausmaße eines Zonenlocks in WAR zu erreichen oder das Gebiet ist auch instanziert. Jedenfalls konnte das Argument nicht überzeugen.


Wie? Wieviele passen denn in die Festung? 200?
Jedenfalls so wenige, dass immer jemand draußen bleiben muss.
Tausendwinter ist nicht instanziert, 100 vs 100 gab es schon, es muss niemand draußen bleiben.

Die Ausmaße eines Zonenlocks kennst du auch nicht. Oder wieviel bestätigte Warbands gab es auf einer Seite? 5? 8?
Sooo viel ist das auch nicht.

Und nochmal der Versuch, bevor hier wieder nur verglichen wird:
WoW hat nichts, rein garnichts, mit der Spielerlimitierung im Endgame von WAR zu tun. WoW bietet Tausendwinter nur als Beigabe, es bildet nicht den Endcontent.




> Denkt mal darüber nach was wow nach 4 monaten im vergleich zu WAR war?? ein FLIEGENSCHISS -.-


Doppelt so erfolgreich... oder mehr? Ist ja auch egal. Lasst WoW doch aus der Diskussion einfach raus...


----------



## Slarianox (9. Februar 2009)

Hi Erstma..

Ich Kann euer Rumgeheule ja etwas verstehen aber ein halbwegs klardänkender Mensch sied doch wohl ein das man wow und war in keinerlei weise Vergleichen kann, schon alein desswegen weil Blizzard über 4 Jahre dieses Spiel verbessert überarbeitet und teilweise auch umprogrammiert hat.
Klar Mythic Verspricht Epische schlachten bla bla bla... Aber! Gebt mythic doch mal etwas zeit wielang is das spiel nu released 4 monate? Denkt mal darüber nach was wow nach 4 monaten im vergleich zu WAR war?? ein FLIEGENSCHISS -.-

So nu gebt minuswertung und seit happy dabei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Ronma (9. Februar 2009)

Mr. schrieb:


> Wie lange gibt es diese Lösung genau ... ?
> 
> Ist also für Dich schon eine Dauerlösung, aha !
> 
> ...




Also ich bin mit nem 40er Char zwar nich unbedingt von den regelrechten Ausgrenzungen betroffen, aber ich gebe Rosabuffed da schon recht.

Oder hast du etwa was davon gelesen, wann die denn gedenken diese angebliche Notlösung wieder aufzuheben? Also ich nich, daher denke ich isses auch gut so, wenn sich die Leute weiter darüber ausrotzen zu deutsch gesagt, denn wenn kein Mensch meckert, machen die bei Mythic bekanntlich einfach so weiter wie bisher! Und wer will schon ewig ein beschnittenes RvR zocken?^^ Sowas nennt man halt Kunden feedback oder so.^^

btw. @ Threadersteller

Genau hier ./sign HELAUUUUUUU !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abschließend bleibt für mich nach einem Tag des Ausspannens, des Faulenzens, des rumliegens, des Experimentierens mit Sat Frequenzen, des Festplatten Defragmentierens und des MMO Testens die ultimative Erkenntnis: 

Lieber zocke ich noch monatelang WAR als Luxus Lückenfüller bis zum nächsten MMO, was meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen könnte, als zum Beispiel Zeit mit Runes of Magic zu verschwenden. Uääää is das grottig! Ich hab ja schon viel scheisse gezockt, aber das Pseudo "2 Klassen in einem Char - Beschäftigunstherapie" System von RoM schießt den Vogel endgultig ab! Dann lieber ein Text Adventure mit geiler 8 bit mukke oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis ein "Aion" oder der drohende WAR Open RVR Killer "Guild Wars 2" kommt bleibe ich wohl bei WAR, aber selbst dann müssen Aion bzw. Guild Wars 2 erstmal zeigen, was sie in der Praxis drauf haben. Das Nacht der Morde Event geht mir aber trotzdem die Woche wo dran vorbei. Sowas perverses (es geht mmir um einige Questtexte) boikotiere ich @ GOA und Mythic, darum bin ich solang das Event noch geht die Woche nur zu PVE Instanz Treffen mit der Gilde online! ...ja Genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KleinerSchurke (9. Februar 2009)

Slarianox schrieb:


> Hi Erstma..
> 
> Ich Kann euer Rumgeheule ja etwas verstehen aber ein halbwegs klardänkender Mensch sied doch wohl ein das man wow und war in keinerlei weise Vergleichen kann, schon alein desswegen weil Blizzard über 4 Jahre dieses Spiel verbessert überarbeitet und teilweise auch umprogrammiert hat.
> Klar Mythic Verspricht Epische schlachten bla bla bla... Aber! Gebt mythic doch mal etwas zeit wielang is das spiel nu released 4 monate? Denkt mal darüber nach was wow nach 4 monaten im vergleich zu WAR war?? ein FLIEGENSCHISS -.-
> ...




Minuswertung gibts keine, weil du ja auch a bisl Recht hast ;-) Mythik sollte halt nun auchmal Stellung nehmen wie lange sie noch gedenken, diese Notlösung beizubehalten!!!! Bitte nicht jetzt sagen, das können sie nicht, also ich erwarte da schon etwas Ehrlichkeit von Seiten von Myhtik. Kann auch die verstehen die dann sagen, das sie keine Lust mehr haben, weil wie gesagt ja nicht wiklich eine halbwegs brauchbare Info kommt wann sie es mal im Griff haben.

Letzte Woche auf Carroburg, Zwergenfestung erobert, dann natürlich alle nach Reikland um da zu locken und was passiert unendlich oft "Zonencrash" Das sagt mir dann auch, das alles halt noch nicht ausgereift ist. Ich spiele auch weiter weil ich persönlich ihnen auch noch etwas Zeit gebe aber nicht unendlich viele.

Noch ein Wort zu denen die hier sagen "dann kündigt halt " vor Betätigung der Finger und dem damit verbundenen abgeben von irgendwelchen Meinungen hier Hirn einschalten ;-) wenn viele kündigen könnt ihr wohl auch bald euch ein anderes Spiel suchen tz tz......oder meint ihr das sie wegen euch paar noch 1 € in das Spiel stecken!!!!

HF und man sieht sich in Altdorf irgendwann mal   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (9. Februar 2009)

Naja die Nacht der Morde ist immer noch besser als ein tuntiges event... wo kleine gnome in rose tütüs rumlaufen... is zwar ironisch aber ihr wisst was ich meine.

Immer witzig wie man ein 4 jahre altes Spiel mit einem 4-5 Monate altem spiel vergleichen kann... aber egal.... leute die deswegen rumflamen haben warscheinlich eh nix besseres zu tun...


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Immer witzig wie man ein 4 jahre altes Spiel mit einem 4-5 Monate altem spiel vergleichen kann... aber egal.... leute die deswegen rumflamen haben warscheinlich eh nix besseres zu tun...


Meine Güte, ihr WAR-Spieler vergleicht doch dauernd mit WoW.
Kritik an WAR? Ja, aber WoW hat dies, war das und jenes. WAR ist ein eigenständiges Spiel, mit Fehlern und nicht unerheblichen Problemen, um die es in der Regel geht.
Und die bösen Flamer (früher nannte man sie noch Kritiker) dürfen ja nicht mitreden. Die schauen nicht durch eine rosarote WAR-Brille, müssen also draußen bleiben... Ihr bemängelt so oft andere Communities, aber das ist hier keinen Deut besser...


----------



## Muskelspinne (9. Februar 2009)

Ich sage mal---"Finanzkrise".

EndE und aus.

Irgentwie ein schönes Wort.


----------



## Senubirath (9. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ihr WAR-Spieler vergleicht doch dauernd mit WoW.
> Kritik an WAR? Ja, aber WoW hat dies, war das und jenes. WAR ist ein eigenständiges Spiel, mit Fehlern und nicht unerheblichen Problemen, um die es in der Regel geht.
> Und die bösen Flamer (früher nannte man sie noch Kritiker) dürfen ja nicht mitreden. Die schauen nicht durch eine rosarote WAR-Brille, müssen also draußen bleiben... Ihr bemängelt so oft andere Communities, aber das ist hier keinen Deut besser...



Hmm.... habe jetzt nichts mit namen benannt.... und 4 Jahre... können auch mehr sein.... davor gabs auch gute referenz... was mir aber auffällt ist die tatsache das du gerne solche vergleiche mit *** ziehst.....

Ich versuche mich zu distanzieren in dem bereich.... woher willst du wissen das ich *** meine? Ach ja... stimmt... du siehst warscheinlich nicht die anderen spiele um dich herum... aber das werfe ich einfach ma so in den raum... ich erwarte noch nicht einmal eine ruhige antwort... geschweige etwas das man nicht als angriff deuten könnte

Nur mansche der Kritiker wie du sie nennst... überspannen meist den bogen und beginnen mit sachen einzuwerfen die dann doch nicht relevant sind... nehmen wir die arbeitslosen... werden gerne in solchen threads genommen... haben eh nix zu tun außer spielen etc...etc.... Nur nebenbei... ich gehöre auch zu der schicht.... und? Diese ernannten Kritiker werfen uns in einen topf mit jenen die wirklich kein leben haben.... aber das ist hier nicht der punkt... und auch nicht bestandteil der diskussion um die es gehen sollte... dennoch.... werfen viele es gerne mit ein.

Kritik und "Kritik" ist ein unterschied... wenn man meint konstruktivität mit provokation aufzubauschen die wirklich unter die gürtel linie geht und somit dann gewährleistet das man selbst danach angegriffen wird... nur um aggressiv zu werden versteht den ganzen sinn nicht.

Ich sehe nichts durch ne rosa brille...du? Ich sehe aber das wir seit einigen monaten das spiel haben und andere hatten auch startschwierigkeiten... aber das jahr ist noch jung.... scheint nur viele nicht so zu sehen wenn man die Kritiken von wenigen liest die ansatzweise blind sind oder in diesem fall ne rosa brille aufhaben.

So long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MHGCFR (9. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ihr WAR-Spieler vergleicht doch dauernd mit WoW.
> Kritik an WAR? Ja, aber WoW hat dies, war das und jenes. WAR ist ein eigenständiges Spiel, mit Fehlern und nicht unerheblichen Problemen, um die es in der Regel geht.
> Und die bösen Flamer (früher nannte man sie noch Kritiker) dürfen ja nicht mitreden. Die schauen nicht durch eine rosarote WAR-Brille, müssen also draußen bleiben... Ihr bemängelt so oft andere Communities, aber das ist hier keinen Deut besser...


Schon komisch, dass die beharrlichste Kritik hier von jemandem kommt, der nicht einmal WAR spielt bzw. gespielt hat. Und wenn, dann wohl nicht im Endcontent. Jedenfalls wird ja nicht das gesamte Endcontent spielermäßig begrenzt, sondern lediglich ein geringer Teil. Denn der Angriff auf eine Festung dauert höchstens 1 Stunde und passiert alle paar Tage mal oder am Wochende häufiger. Das restliche RvR kann man selbst während des Angriffes auf die Burg noch in 3 Gebieten betreiben. Und wenn eben so viele Spieler da sind, dass begrenzt werden muss, heißt das auch, dass genügend Feinde nicht in die Burg gekommen sind, mit denen man sich in den anderen Gebieten beharken kann.


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2009)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Schon komisch, dass die beharrlichste Kritik hier von jemandem kommt, der nicht einmal WAR spielt bzw. gespielt hat.


14 Monate, also wahrscheinlich länger als du. Ich hab WAR schon gespielt, da waren nichtmal Keeps geplant.
Ich hab mir eine CE gekauft, und wurde bitter enttäuscht nach Release.


----------



## heretik (9. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> 14 Monate, also wahrscheinlich länger als du. Ich hab WAR schon gespielt, da waren nichtmal Keeps geplant.
> Ich hab mir eine CE gekauft, und wurde bitter enttäuscht nach Release.



Öhm, sorry... aber wenn du Beta gespielt hast... wie kannst du dann nach Release bitter enttäuscht sein? Du WUSSTEST doch genau, was für ein Spiel du dir antust?


----------



## Wardwick (9. Februar 2009)

WAR ist wahrscheinlich noch das stabilste Spiel wenn bei anderen MMO´s so viele Gegner aufeinander treffen kacken die Server noch schneller ab.


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Öhm, sorry... aber wenn du Beta gespielt hast... wie kannst du dann nach Release bitter enttäuscht sein? Du WUSSTEST doch genau, was für ein Spiel du dir antust?


In der Beta war man froh, wenn mal ein Szenario startete und es war nicht die Haupt XP-Quelle, die PQs gaben gut XP, man konnte schön daran leveln.
Mein Klasse, die ich mir noch vor der Beta ausgesucht hatte, wurde so dermaßen auf only Heal reduziert (keine Rituale mehr etc.), dass sie mir auch keinen Spaß mehr machte. Das Crafting war auch nichts tolles.

Das Spiel hat sich mit dem Release einfach gewandelt, nicht zum besseren. Performance blieb vor allem zu Beginn schlecht, soll ja mittlerweile besser geworden sein. Keep-fights machten zu Beginn Spaß, durch den Bevölkerungsunterschied war es einfach ein Rush Sieg, kurzer NPC Kampf, oder man war selbst mal so hoch in Unterzahl, dass man selbst chancenlos war.

Hoffnung legte man dann in die Festungskämpfe, denn da sammelt sich ja alles... aber pustekuchen: Spielerlimitierung. Und ich muss zu oft lesen, dass jemand draußen bleiben musste, als dass ich da mal auf gut Glück wieder reinschnupper.

Dann les ich in IRC Channeln von anderen WAR-Gilden mit, wie sie ihre PvE Dungeonraids organisieren, IDs clearen, oder nebenbei mal was vom RvR erzählen, und dass sie wieder draußen bleiben mussten.

Das kurz zu meiner Sichtweise von WAR...


----------



## Ghostface88 (9. Februar 2009)

Gebt den entwicklern doch mal zeit soviel wie hier rumgeweint wird ist ja nicht mehr auszhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@LoD_Lari: Du beschwerst dich über ein spiel daas du seid dem release nicht mehr gezockt hast findest du das nich ein bissl erbährmlich? 
Und denn beschwerst du dich das die Leute vergleiche mit WOW machen das ist ganz nartürlich das mann spiele oder auch andere sachen vergleicht und da viele war spieler selbst wow gespielt haben liegt es nah mit einen spiel zu vergleichen was mann kennt!!(klingt logisch wa)
Und im WOW forum wird auch sehr oft mit war verglichen.

mfg Ghost


----------



## Pymonte (9. Februar 2009)

Lari, lass es einfach.

Deine 1k Winter See vergleiche hinken Hinten udn vorne.

Nach relese von Woddel hats dank 1k Winter im ganzen Addon Gebiet gelaggt, mit 3.0.8 kams deswegen sogar zu abstürzen.

Größte bekannte sind bisher auch nicht 100 gegen 100 sondern eher 50 gegen 50. Meist auch ohne Gegenwehr der Feindpartei. 

Desweiteren hat WoW eine schlechter Grafik (ja, sie ist Polygonärmer... auch wenn manche Glauben das ein Elfenohr alleins chon 4545641 Pixel hat) und das Spiel besitzt keine Kollision.

Desweiteren laufen 250vs 250 Battles udn größere auch im T4 häufig, da würden die WoW Server vermutlich dran krepieren, wenn da alle auch noch Zaubern würden. Allerdings hakts eben derzeit bei den Festungen, da sich dort alles konzentriert. 

Lari, mach doch bitte einfach den Reiter von WAR im buffed Forum zu und bleib bei WoW, so wie ich es jetzt umgekehrt gemacht habe. Bringt eh nix sich aufzuregen.  Denn die leute hörend ir meist nicht zu, da du die Thematik eh nicht richtig einschätzen kannst als Außenstehender (und sry, aber Beta ist auch 4 Monate vorbei) und du irgendwie eh nur alles bekrittelst, oba us Frust oder Abnabelung weiß ich nicht... auf jedenfall ist es jenseits von Konstruktiv und Sinnvoll


----------



## Slarianox (9. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat sich mit dem Release einfach gewandelt, nicht zum besseren. Performance blieb vor allem zu Beginn schlecht, soll ja mittlerweile besser geworden sein. Keep-fights machten zu Beginn Spaß, durch den Bevölkerungsunterschied war es einfach ein Rush Sieg, kurzer NPC Kampf, oder man war selbst mal so hoch in Unterzahl, dass man selbst chancenlos war.


Dass find ich oberspitze, du hast seit release ned gezockt und denkst du kannst hier mitreden... War jetzt und War Release sind 2 verschiedene Games um es übertrieben auszudrücken, Das jetzige war ist um einiges Stabiler bugfreuer (nochned 100% aber doch schon recht weit für die zeitspanne) und dichter Bevölkert als damals zu release. Also erstma wieder zocken dann wieder mitreden...
Gruss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EditPost von Ghostface 88, sry die Quote wollte iwie ned xD) 

@LoD_Lari: Du beschwerst dich über ein spiel daas du seid dem release nicht mehr gezockt hast findest du das nich ein bissl erbährmlich? 
Und denn beschwerst du dich das die Leute vergleiche mit WOW machen das ist ganz nartürlich das mann spiele oder auch andere sachen vergleicht und da viele war spieler selbst wow gespielt haben liegt es nah mit einen spiel zu vergleichen was mann kennt!!(klingt logisch wa)
Und im WOW forum wird auch sehr oft mit war verglichen.

Du Sprichst mir aus der Seele Junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rombus (9. Februar 2009)

Es haben natürlich die Kritiker in diesem Thread Recht wenn Sie den Entwicklern vorwerfen, dass hier ein Feature weder ausreichend getestet noch hinreichend umgesetzt wurde: Die versprochenen Festungsraids im T5 sind nicht was die Verpackung versprach. 

ALLERDINGS: Es ist auch ein Faktum das WAR derzeit die größten PVP-Schlachten hat (man möge mich gern eines besseren belehren), wobei Guild Wars hier evtl. ne Ausnahme sein könnte (ich habe das nur kurz mal angetestet und fand es eher öde). Ich habe selbst einen Kollegen welcher seid Release WoW zockt und dieses auch weiterhin liebt, er berichtete mir jedoch davon dass das ach so tolle Tausendwinter alles andere als "problemlos" auf 100 vs 100 läuft (die Servercrahses gab es seid WotLK-Release wohl auch bei WoW)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer wollte WAR, WoW oder anderen Spielen allen ernstes vorwerfen das hier nicht 500 vs 500 Spieler schon längst Alltag sind, denn: Die Soft- und Hardwarebasis für so etwas aufzustellen ist schon verdammt schwierig! Das wirkliche Problem ist aber darüberhinaus weder primär Hardwareauslastung des Servers noch der Software darauf sondern vor allem die Probleme die bei hoher Netzlast im Bereich von so kurzer Zeit auftreten, hier schwirren mehrere 10' Netzpakete / Sekunde auf den / die Server der Games ein welche ganz einfach nicht alle gleichzeitig abgearbeitet werden können, Resultat sind lange Antwortzeiten (Ping) oder das komplette abschmieren eines / aller Server weil einzelne Speicherbauteile wegen der Datenflut überlaufen o.ä. im worst case. Schaut euch vereinfacht gesagt mal an was ein 6er Switch im Vergleich zu einem 16er Switch im Vergleich zu einem 32er Switch technisch leisten müssen, es ist nicht das selbe aber hier treten prinzipiell ähnliche Probleme auf.

Ich habe mir besonders im Dezember sehr stark überlegt ob ich nich den Account bei WAR bis auf weiteres auslaufen lasse, wollte allerdings den Servertransfer noch mal abwarten (war auf einem stark unterbevölkerten Server). Siehe da: Ich erlebe jedes WE Schlachten bei denen es locker mal 100 vs 100 steht und das Game läuft recht stabil. Das Warhammer Setting geht für mich nach wie vor hervorragend auf. Ich erlebe gut ausbalancierte Seiten und Klassen. Ich erlebe viel taktische Tiefe im oRvR und im Teamplay. Ich persönlich habe mein MMO gefunden!

Das wohl stärkste Argument nich im Traum daran zu denken das Spiel zu beenden ist eine aktive Community auf unserem Server und das Gefühl das wenn ich an WAR von jetzt aus in einem Jahr denke mich eher eine gute Vorahnung als eine schlechte Vorahnung überkommt. Nur falls Mythic / EA nicht die Ressourcen und Anstrengung aufbringen das Spiel weiterhin voran zu treiben werde ich meinen Account in Null komma nix kündigen, denn wenn das nich so ist wird man tatsächlich nur abgezockt.

Greetz

@ lari und andere: Weiß ja nich wie die anderen das sehen aber ich lasse WoW wie auch andere Spiele hier nich außen vor wenn ich in meiner Argumentation einen Punkt aufzeigen will, warum denn auch? Soll ich dir allen ernstes hier mal raussuchen wie oft du oder andere jetzt schon selbst immer wieder gesagt haben das WoW / andere Spiele alles besser machen (100 vs 100 läuft in WoW problemlos....LOL), sprich selbst immer wieder diese auf den Plan rufst, natürlich nur wenn es dir gerade hilft einen Punkt in deiner Argumentation aufzuzeigen? (was ja nich grundsätzlich verwerflich is)


----------



## Sorzzara (10. Februar 2009)

Problem ist nunmal, dass Mythic es seit dem Spielstart, der ja auch nicht gestern war, nicht geschafft hat, das Problem der Crashenden Zonen abzuschaffen.

Ich kann mich noch gut an das erste mal auf Helmgart erinnern, als wir Imp/Chaos T4 Locken wollten, und die Order 4 Stunden Arbeit innerhalb von 5 Minuten zunichte gemacht hat, indem sie (Schlauerweise, das muss ich zugeben) einfach im Hauptstadtchat rumgespamt haben, dass möglichst viele Spieler ins T4 laufen sollen >> Servercrash >> Reset >> 4 Stunden Arbeit mehrerer Warbands für Arsch und Friedrich.

Die Spielerzahlbeschränkung ist ein ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz! Ich kann doch nicht zuerst volltönig, Achtung, es folgt ein Handbuchzitat aus der Bookversion die in der Collectors Edition lag: ""einer Welt in der endlose Kriege ausgefochten werden" Zitat Ende, ein MassenRvR MMORPG ankündigen, und dann, statt die technischen Probleme der Serverkapazität zu lösen, die Kämpferzahl beschränken!

Die Beschränkung auf ein minimalevel ist auch ein Witz! Am Anfang war ja immer die Rede von "Dieses MMO ist anders, es soll nicht notwendig sein zuerst auf maxlvl zu steigen, jeder LvLBereich kann an den Schlachten teilnehmen, blabla" und jetzt so eine Änderung bringen, wieder AUS PURER BEQUEMLICHKEIT anstatt die technische Kapazität zu erhöhen.

Mir ist schon klar, dass hier erhebliche Probleme im technischen Bereich zu lösen sind, aber das ist nicht das Problem der Spieler, sondern das Problem Mythics, die nicht mit vollmündigen Ankündigungen gespart haben.


----------



## Slarianox (10. Februar 2009)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Problem ist nunmal, dass Mythic es seit dem Spielstart, der ja auch nicht gestern war, nicht geschafft hat, das Problem der Crashenden Zonen abzuschaffen.


 Schön und gut, aber überleg dir mal: Die spieler wollen mehr spielinhalt sie wollen bessere sets sie wollen weniger Lags sie wollen dies noch und jenes, und dann soll man son riesen problem, das Sehr viel programmiererarbeit (und vorallem sehr komplizierte) erfordert um es zu lösen. 
Leute, die von Mythic sind auch nur Menschen... Welcher mensch hat nicht schon einmal etwas Versprochen und es nicht halten können aus irgend welchen unaufdinglichen gründen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bitte euch doch einfach ma lasst ihnen mal zeit bis zum patch mit dem Slayer und dem Spalta (weil dass wohl der nächst grössere wird) und ma schauen, evt gibs ja schon da eine lösung.
Gruss


----------



## Lari (10. Februar 2009)

Ich habe WAR auch zwei Monate nach Release gespielt -.-
Und da hier keine Maulsperren verhängt werden können von Usern, und ich als nicht "Ja und Amen"-Sager weiterhin auch hier im WAR-Forum mitschreiben werde, bleibt euch wohl nur die Ignore-Liste.
Ich muss mich nicht dauernd vor euch rechtfertigen, und ihr müsst mich nicht lesen. Damit wäre doch beiden Seiten gedient.

Dann können Leute, die etwas kritischer dem Spiel gegenüberstehen auch mal die Kehrseite der Medaille sehen. Ich habe lange gespielt, beobachte WAR weiterhin. Ob es euch passt oder nicht.

@ Tausendwinter:
Wie gesagt waren wir schon mit zwei vollen Raids da, Gegnerseite hatte keinen Buff, also waren die Seiten ausgeglichen. Auf einem geradeso Mittel bevölkertem Server. Wieviele auf hohen Servern sich dort tummeln weiß ich nicht, wahrscheinlich und nach Adam Riese wohl mehr.
Und ja, Tausendwinter verursachte Laggs, aber es ist mittlerweile gefixt.

@Ghostface:
Spiele vergleichen ok, aber ich nehm mir aus dem einen Spiel, das NICHT auf Massenschlachten ausgelegt ist, doch nicht einen klitzekleinen Teil des Endcontents, um ihn mit einem entscheidenden Teil eines Mass-RvR Spiels zu vergleichen. Und wie oben gesagt: Auch nach Release habe ich gespielt, Support nach Tickets = null bzw. Standard-Mail, in den zwei Monaten wenig Besserung. Bugs, die es seit Beginn der Beta gab, tausend mal reported, gab es immer noch in der Release Version. Man rechnet einfach nicht mit zeitnaher BEsserung, wenn sie Kleinigkeiten in einem Jahr nicht behoben kriegen.
Und gerade die Zonenstabilität, wenn es dann mal zum Mass-RvR kommt, ist nicht nur eine Kleinigkeit.
Spar dir deine persönlichen Angriffe, sonst kriegst du bei der nächsten Antwort einen /report.


----------



## Rorgak (10. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich habe WAR auch zwei Monate nach Release gespielt -.-
> Und da hier keine Maulsperren verhängt werden können von Usern, und ich als nicht "Ja und Amen"-Sager weiterhin auch hier im WAR-Forum mitschreiben werde, bleibt euch wohl nur die Ignore-Liste.
> Ich muss mich nicht dauernd vor euch rechtfertigen, und ihr müsst mich nicht lesen. Damit wäre doch beiden Seiten gedient.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe du erwartest wenn du ein ticket schreibst nicht, dass am nächsten Tag oder der nächsten Woche das beschriebene Problem gelöst wurde?

Bisher hatte ich bei allen bsi auf ein ticket einen super Support!


----------



## MHGCFR (10. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Dann können Leute, die etwas kritischer dem Spiel gegenüberstehen auch mal die Kehrseite der Medaille sehen. Ich habe lange gespielt, beobachte WAR weiterhin. Ob es euch passt oder nicht.
> 
> @ Tausendwinter:
> Wie gesagt waren wir schon mit zwei vollen Raids da, Gegnerseite hatte keinen Buff, also waren die Seiten ausgeglichen. Auf einem geradeso Mittel bevölkertem Server. Wieviele auf hohen Servern sich dort tummeln weiß ich nicht, wahrscheinlich und nach Adam Riese wohl mehr.
> Und ja, Tausendwinter verursachte Laggs, aber es ist mittlerweile gefixt.


Also kannst du keine qualifizierte Antwort über vergleichbare Spielerzahlen bei WoW abgeben, weil du sie aus persönlicher Erfahrung nie in Aktion erlebt hast und dementsprechend auch keine Probleme/Lags/Abstürze mitbekommen KONNTEST. Und auch zwei Monate WAR gespielt zu haben, wo vielleicht 20% der Leute auf 40 waren und im T4 mitgekämpft haben, befähigt dich meiner Meinung nach gleichfalls nicht zu einer fundierten Meinung. Alles nur: "Ich habe gehört, dass...", "Viele sagen...". Eigene Erfahrung zählt, durch mitlesen in Foren oder IRC bekommt man nur Negatives mit. Niemand schreibt irgendwo rein, dass einem der gestrige Abend sehr gefallen hat, man viele gute Kämpfe mit mehreren WBs hatte usw., weil das alles Spam ist.


----------



## Lari (10. Februar 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du erwartest wenn du ein ticket schreibst nicht, dass am nächsten Tag oder der nächsten Woche das beschriebene Problem gelöst wurde?
> 
> Bisher hatte ich bei allen bsi auf ein ticket einen super Support!


Natürlich nicht. Aber ich hatte das Gefühl, dass meine Tickets nur als "Gelesen" abgestempelt wurden, eine Standard-Antwort per MAil in mein Postfach kam  und die Sache durch war. Waren genug Tickets bei, be denen ein GM hätte helfen können.


----------



## Shintuargar (10. Februar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Größte bekannte sind bisher auch nicht 100 gegen 100 sondern eher 50 gegen 50. Meist auch ohne Gegenwehr der Feindpartei.



Und das ist einfach falsch. Vor drei Tagen habe ich das letzte Mal Tausendwinter besucht, es waren zwei volle Raids auf Hordenseite am Start, dazu noch die vielen Einzelgänger. Eventuell wurde auch ein 3. Schlachtzug aufgemacht, jedenfalls gab es auch genug Anfragen im Allgemeinchat für ein Raidinvite. Ich schätze die Anzahl der Hordler auf 100. Der Verstärkungsbuff für die numerische Unterzahl war auf 3 hochgestackt, was bedeutet dass sich definitiv mehr von der Allianz auf der Gegenseite befanden.

Die Performance war natürlich nicht optimal, aber gut spielbar. Und in allen Schlachten gab es Gegenwehr, weil Tausendwinter derzeit DER Ehrelieferant überhaupt ist.

Im Endeffekt mag es schon sein, dass es nicht zu vergleichen ist mit einer durchschnittlichen Schlacht bei WAR, aber darum geht es hier doch nicht. Es geht doch darum, dass man sich nicht sicher sein kann, an der Schlacht teilzunehmen.

Die Leute saugen sich das doch nicht aus den Fingern, dass sie ab einem gewissen Punkt ins Warcamp zurückgeportet werden. Ich weiß, es soll nur Notlösung sein. Aber je länger die Notlösung anhält, umso mehr werden 40 und umso mehr werden davon betroffen sein. Dann gilt das Argument "Werdet erstnmal 40" nicht mehr, denn dann werden die meisten 40 sein. Welche Auswahl wird dann getroffen?

Ich bin WAR nicht im geringsten negativ gegenüber eingestellt. Wenn ich das wäre, dann hätte ich mein Exemplar längst verscherbelt. Nur bieten die aktuellen Berichte keinen Anlass für mich derzeit nochmal reinzuschauen. Ich denke, so geht es vielen.


----------



## Rogar (10. Februar 2009)

Raslyk schrieb:


> Solche Leute trifft sowas nicht, leider kann man sich das manchmal einfach nichtmehr antun. Was will man zu jemand sagen der 10 mal am Tag irgendwo im forum wieder denselben Schrott schreibt wie immer.



die ironie von topaz scheint nicht ganz durch gedrungen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (10. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ihr WAR-Spieler vergleicht doch dauernd mit WoW.
> Kritik an WAR? Ja, aber WoW hat dies, war das und jenes. WAR ist ein eigenständiges Spiel, mit Fehlern und nicht unerheblichen Problemen, um die es in der Regel geht.
> Und die bösen Flamer (früher nannte man sie noch Kritiker) dürfen ja nicht mitreden. Die schauen nicht durch eine rosarote WAR-Brille, müssen also draußen bleiben... Ihr bemängelt so oft andere Communities, aber das ist hier keinen Deut besser...


Kritiker ? DU ? Du gibst offen zu das du das Spiel schon lange nicht mehr spielst, das du keine Ahnung von den Änderungen hast ausser Hörensagen und du behauptest du kritisierst ? Ein Kritiker muss sich das was er kritisiert zu Gemüte führen und nicht wiederkäuen was andere von sich gegeben haben. Du hingegen tust nichts anderes als das was du aus zweiter oder gar dritter Hand gehört hast hier wiederzugeben, nachdem du es mit deinen negativen Emotionen gewürzt hast. 
Das ist keine Kritik.

Und jetzt nochmal zum allgemeinen Gejammer über Festungen und die Limitierung:

Leute, keiner von euch weiss wodran es liegt das die Zonen bei zu großer Spieleranzahl crashen. ALLE haben geheult, das diese Crashes den Endcontent verhindern. Als absehbar wurde das sich das  Problem nicht mal eben nebenbei beheben lässt kam die Notlösung mit dem Limit. Seitdem sind Festungsraids möglich, wenn auch eingeschränkt, und Mythic arbeitet daran das mit dem Limit bzw  den Crashes in den Griff zu kriegen. Es wurde auch schon seitens Mythic gesagt das die Limitierung nur solange nötig ist bis die das Probleim in den Griff kriegen, es wurde sogar von einer eigenen Zone für die Festung gesprochen...

Was erwartet ihr ? Das die Jungs und Mädels bei Mythic  ein Problem NICHT lösen das kinderleicht zu lösen wäre ? Man müsste ja nur die Server aufstocken hiess es, hm und das würden die net tun wenns die Lösung wäre ? Obwohl sie dadurch Kunden verlieren ?

Mythic und ebenso GOA bieten dieses Spiel nicht an weil sie das lustig finden sondern um Kohle zu machen und genau deshalb gehen sie diesmal (Gott sei Dank) auch auf Feedback ein ! Ich habe selten erlebt das so schnell so viel gefixt und gepatcht wurde wie jetzt bei WAR.

Einfach ausgedrückt : Die wollen eure Kohle (zumindest die der Mehrheit) also muss euch gefallen was da passiert. Wenn nicht wird es schnellstmöglich geändert damit die Masse der WAR-Spieler wieder Spass am Spiel hat. Ändert sich etwas eurer Meinung nach nicht schnell genug GEHT ES NICHT SCHNELLER. Keine Firma riskiert Kundenverlust aus Bequemlichkeit, schon gar nicht eine wie Mythic, die zum einen schon ne Weile MMO´s basteln und zum anderen EA als Aufpasser im Nacken haben...


----------



## Lari (10. Februar 2009)

Diese "du spielst nicht mehr" Argumente sind doch auch aus der Luft gegriffen. Gibt es eine Spielerlimitierung an den Festungen? Ja.
Fliegen mittlerweile schon 40er raus? Ja.
Hab ich das am Anfang gesagt, dass es noch lange dauert, bis es behoben wird? Ja.
Gab es die gleichen Reaktionen wie jetzt hier? Ja.

Wenn euch das Spiel Spaß macht ist doch alles in Ordnung. Wie ich schonmal sagte: Wenn jemand meine Posts nicht lesen will, gibt es die Ignorier-Funktion.


----------



## Pente (10. Februar 2009)

Unterlasst bitte jegliche Art der Flames und Beleidigungen. Persönliche Streitereien haben hier absolut nichts verloren. Danke für's Verständnis


----------



## Mr. Yes (10. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Diese "du spielst nicht mehr" Argumente sind doch auch aus der Luft gegriffen. Gibt es eine Spielerlimitierung an den Festungen? Ja.
> Fliegen mittlerweile schon 40er raus? Ja.
> Hab ich das am Anfang gesagt, dass es noch lange dauert, bis es behoben wird? Ja.
> Gab es die gleichen Reaktionen wie jetzt hier? Ja.
> ...



Die Argumente sind eben nicht aus der Luft gegriffen 
(die Argumentation von Long_Wolf ist für mich sehr schlüssig)  

und es wird eben anders herum ein Schuh draus:

Wer wie du auf Hören-Sagen-Basis argumentiert, muß sich eben damit leben, 
daß dies angesprochen und bemängelt wird!

Vielleicht solltest Du ja diejenigen auf ignorieren setzen, wenn es dir nicht passt!

cu Yes


----------



## MHGCFR (10. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Diese "du spielst nicht mehr" Argumente sind doch auch aus der Luft gegriffen. Gibt es eine Spielerlimitierung an den Festungen? Ja.
> Fliegen mittlerweile schon 40er raus? Ja.
> Hab ich das am Anfang gesagt, dass es noch lange dauert, bis es behoben wird? Ja.
> Gab es die gleichen Reaktionen wie jetzt hier? Ja.
> ...


Es ist aber entgegen deinen Darstellungen nicht so, dass, sobald eine Endfestung angegriffen wird, dies das gesamte mögliche Content wäre. Schließlich bleibt es den Leuten draußen unbenommen weiter in anderen Gebieten oder gar am Übergang zum Endfestungsgebiet weiter RvR zu betreiben. Da auch niemand in der Endfestung normal gerezzt werden kann (nur Moral 4 geht), müssen die Toten immer wieder neu kommen. Wenn dann eine WB den Zugang blockiert, erleichtert man die Einnahme der Festung erheblich bzw. ermöglicht es den Verteidigern die verbliebenen Angreifer leichter zu besiegen. Gestern in Schwarzfels z.B. haben wir am Übergang etliche Orders auf dem Weg in die Festung umgehauen und dadurch sicher mehr Ruf erhalten, als die WBs in der Festung. Andererseits kam auch mal eine ganze WB auf einmal daher und hat unsere 2-3 Gruppen weggemoscht (unser Weg vom Kriegslager zum Übergang war aber kürzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Alles in allem hat man draußen mindestens genauso viel Spass wie drinnen und mit ein wenig Glück kommt man auch rein. 

Jedenfalls ist die Lösung günstiger als ein unlimitierter Zugang, der in Lags oder Abstürzen endet. Letztlich war es früher Taktik bei einem Endfestungsangriff sämtliche Spieler einer Seite (selbst die aus dem T3) in die Burg zu quetschen. Dass dies bei der Anzahl an Spielern im Servercrash enden musste, war jedem klar und von Verteidigerseite auch gewollt. Insofern ist mit der derzeitigen Lösung das RvR wieder spannend, fast täglich verschieben sich die Fronten und Endfestungen werden angegriffen.

Von meiner Seite aus kann alles so bleiben, wie es ist. In Zukunft wäre aber eine moderate Erhöhung des Limits wünschenswert.


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (10. Februar 2009)

so, jetzt will ich auch mal meinen senf zur sache abgeben:

1) endcontent + lvl 37.......klingelts??? guess what? du bist 3 lvl zu low um da überhaupt was zu suchen....in dem anderen spiel mit 3 buchstaben beschwert sich keiner weil er mit lvl 55 nicht in die raidinstanzen kommt und keiner wirft blizz vor, sie würden ihnen den endcontent vorenthalten...also schön die kirche im dorf lassen, festungsraids sind teil des spiels für spieler die den endlevel erreicht haben. und nicht für lvl 37 schnorrer, die dort absolut überflüssig sind, weil nach 1 hit ohne behütung aus den latschen kippen, oder hast du wenigstens dein auslöscher set komplett???? ich denke nicht.
sinnvoll wäre es, um es anderen mmos nachzumachen, dieses an eine quest zu knüpfen. z.b. lege den gallenfürst in der fgh um am festungsraid teilnehmen zu dürfen. damit wäre sichergestellt, dass alle 40 sind und auch festungsraidtaugliches equip haben.

2)alle, die schon häufiger einen festungsraid mitgemacht haben, wissen wie schwer es ist beim temporären festungslayout bei auch nur 1 wb deff den lord zu killen.wieso??? weils in war nicht nur auf masse, sondern auch auf geschick ankommt. ich geh sogar noch einen schritt weiter und behaupte, dass die festungen, die bisher erfolgreich geraidet wurden entweder1) nicht verteidigt wurden bzw. mit sehr wenig leuten, oder 2) die angreifer es geschafft haben in 5 min beide tore aufzuklopen um sofort beim lord zu sein. jede min die man länger verstreicht läßt, läßt die anzahl der deffer deutlich ansteigen, bis die festung wieder uneinnehmbar wird. weißt du eigentlich, dass man als angreifer die toten nicht rezzen kann wenn der lord im kampf ist? somit überhaupt mit lvl 37 auf die idee zu kommen, dort das recht auf dabeisein durch das zahlen des monatlichen beitrags zu haben, schon als mangelnde sozialkompetenz gewertet werden kann, da du dort nichts reißen wirst und mit deinem sicherlich frühen tot deine eigenen mitspieler sogar noch behindern würdest.

3)hat sich eigentlich schon nen 40er darüber beschwert, dass es nicht mehr im t1 sfz farmen kann? immerhin bezahlt er auch fürs spiel den gleichen beitrag wie die lvl 1-20 ihn somit vom anfangscontent ausschließen nur weil er ein paar lvl zu hoch ist??? ich bitte euch, wie hat es geheißen...war is everywhere...also lasst mich ins t1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

4)der vergleich mit wow hinkt, mag sein, dass dort die open rvr zone auf unterbevölkerten servern stabil läuft....auf azshara laggts dort wie sau, so dass das ganze dort unspielbar ist. wie häufig sind irgendwelche instanz server abgeschmiert obwohl doch nur 25/40 man in der instanz sind und blizz doch marktführer ist und über genug kohle verfügt???? dabei ist doch das womit sie sich rühmen, den besten pve content zu liefern....und was ist gut daran, wenn mal wieder nen raid ausfällt nur weil die server mal wieder abgekackt sind??? bzw hab das auch nicht in ihrer werbung gelesen :>


und abschließend : wer noch nicht geschnallt hat,dass der spass bei war darin besteht sich mit anderen spielern zu messen, sich mit diesen gegenseitig die köppe einzuhauen ist dort definitiv falsch!!!!!! es dreht sich nicht darum wöchentlich die hauptstadt zu raiden, dieses soll eine ausnahme sein, für den fall, dass alles bei den angreifern gepasst und bei den verteidigern nichts gepasst hat...somit eine besondere belohnung fürleute die vielspielen. klingt im ersten moment komisch, aber wie war es denn mit illiadan?????einer statistik zu folge wurde der von max 30% aller wow spieler gelegt, die anderen 70% haben ihn nie von dichtem gesehen....und beschwert sich einer von denen???? 

nichts für den endcontent leisten wollen, aber rummeckern, dass sind die besten!!!!! jeder, oder sagen wir 90% der spieler, die lvl 40 sind, aktiv rvr machen und an zonelocks beteiligt sind, kommen auch in die festungszonen rein. die spieler die nicht reinkommen sind einfach zu spät/oder zu low, ganz einfach.

mfg pulvertoastman


----------



## DerTingel (10. Februar 2009)

der wievielte heulthread zu dem thema ist das jetzt? 
wenn dich das so sehr stört, dass sie versuchen den endcontent spielbar zu machen, dann hör doch einfach mit war auf. such halt nach nem anderen spiel, welches dir ermöglicht massenschlachten mit 250mann problemlos zu spielen. wirst keins finden.
und wenn ich dann lese, dass lvl 37 oder niedriger auch ein wenig spaß am festungsraid haben wollen, dann kann ich nur lachen. sorry, aber wenn man spaß dran hat sich dauernd zu opfern und es der eigenen fraktion dadurch nur noch schwieriger zu machen die festung einzunehmen, dann weiss ich auch nicht weiter. nebenräume freihalten...klar...welche nebenräume??? es gibt genug zu tun für leute, die nicht mehr in die zone kommen. einfach versuchen die nachkommenden feinde (deffer/angreifer) abzufangen. das ist für lvl 37 oder niedriger das sinnigste, alles andere bedeutet nur frust für die gesamte fraktion. 
es gibt nix schlimmeres als dieses ständige "kann wer rezzen???!!!??!?!?!!11!", "REZZ PLX!!!!111", "REZZ REZZ REZZ!!!!". dann darf man diesen leuten erstmal erklären, dass nur der moral4 rezz funzt, wenn der fürst im kampf ist. 
und jemand hat hier auch ein gutes bsp gebracht. in wow hätte euch auch niemand in ne instanz für lvl 60 mitgenommen, wenn ihr noch lvl 57 seid. spielt den inhalt, der für das jeweilige lvl eures chars gedacht ist. alles andere bedeutet nur frust, vor allem für euch. 
mfg


----------



## doggystyle (10. Februar 2009)

@Tingel: Den TE selbst kannst du eh nicht ernst nehmen. Das ist ein WAR-Forentroll, der vermutlich nicht mal WAR spielt. Vielleicht hat er es mal bei einem Freund gesehen... falls er welche hat.


----------



## Senubirath (10. Februar 2009)

@ Vicious und Tingel

Recht habt ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war zwar bisher nur einmal in ner Feste mit bei aber gehörte zu den 2 Teams die dafür sorgen mussten das unsere Front kämpfen konnte... war recht lustig... Und da ich selbst nicht meine behütung habe auch sinnvoll für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Okay sind dann doch gescheitert an der tatsache das die festung ihren eigenen wille hatte und die wo eigendlich die nachzügler aufhalten sollten krepiert sind... aber das gehört dazu. Die wo sich aufregen sid dann meist die wo angst haben nichts abstauben zu dürfen... bei dem es nicht um den erfolg der grp sondern um ihren eigenen erfolg geht. Und das regt doch ansatzweise schon auf...



Ma sehen wie lange es dauert bis der nächste mit dem gegen argument kommt und wer es wohl sein wird.


----------



## Amitriya (10. Februar 2009)

Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> nichts für den endcontent leisten wollen, aber rummeckern, dass sind die besten!!!!! jeder, oder sagen wir 90% der spieler, die lvl 40 sind, aktiv rvr machen und an zonelocks beteiligt sind, kommen auch in die festungszonen rein. die spieler die nicht reinkommen sind einfach zu spät/oder zu low, ganz einfach.



Diese Aussage ist falsch.Auf Erengrad haben wir mit einer kompletten Ally WB Reikland verteidigt als der Lock kam. Wir sind direkt nach Altdorf geportet und haben versucht die Festung zu betreten um auch sie zu verteidigen. Wir sind nicht reingekommen und es waren alle Level 40. Stattdessen standen dort einige Level 31 BW's in der Festung, die sich offenbar reingestellt haben, bevor gelockt wurde und somit Plätze für Level 40 Verteidiger blockiert haben. Für Angreifer gilt analog das gleiche: Wer zuerst drin ist bleibt auch drin, ganz egal ob Level 40 oder Level 31. Hier wirkt es sich unter Umständen nicht so extrem aus wie bei den Deffern (die von der Anzahl her sowieso einem geringeren Limit unterliegen als die Angreifer). Auf Erengrad kam dazu, dass angeblich (da ich nicht reinkam kann ich das nicht bestätigen) nur so um bei 2 WB's reingekommen sind zum verteidigen und der Rest direkt ins Kriegslager zurück teleportiert wurde.

Ich würde ganz schlichtweg unter Level 40 garnichts mehr reinlassen bei Festungen / Stadtverteidigungen. 

Die anschließende Verteidigung / der Angriff auf Altdorf war trotzdem erstmal ganz lustig, bis dann irgendwann Destru dazu übergegangen ist Altdorf Instanzen mit Gegenwehr direkt wieder zu verlassen, um dann in einer leeren Altdorf Instanz "anspruchsvolles" PvE zu betreiben.


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (10. Februar 2009)

ausnahmen bestätigen jede regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur wieso seid ihr über altdorf geportet wenn ihr eh reikland gedefft habt? 1 min reiten und ihr seid in der festung, womit die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die zone mit low randoms voll ist, eher gegen 0 geht, oder haben bei euch die lowies nichts besseres zu tun als den ganzen tag in den festungen abzuhängen?glaube kaum.

desweiteren kann nun definitiv keiner unter 37 in die festung....also muss der vorfall schon länger hersein, da dort nun 31 rausgeportet werden.

mfg pulver


----------



## Amitriya (10. Februar 2009)

Weil wir am falschen Ende von Reikland waren und dann porten (mit Gildenportrolle) halt bedeutend schneller geht.

Das geschilderte ereignete sich am 08.02. Ich kann das mit den 31ern allerdings logischerweise nicht bestätigen, da ich nicht mehr reinkam. Im Regionschat kam jedenfalls mehrmals die Ansage da seien Level 31 Deffer auf den Zinnen. Meines Wissens wird auch niemand rausgeportet, der einmal drin ist, aber da mag ich falsch liegen. Irgendwas ist jedenfalls furchtbar schief gelaufen, zumal es auch extrem wenige Deffer in die Festung geschafft haben und der Rest, der versuchte reinzukommen trotzdem die Portmeldung erhielt. Mich würden mal die Limits interessieren, die Mythic da eingestellt hat.


Und ja, einige haben anscheinend tatsächlich nichts besseres zu tun, als sich bei drohendem Festungsraid direkt in die betroffene Festung zu stellen und zu warten. Traurig aber wahr


----------



## MHGCFR (10. Februar 2009)

Amitriya schrieb:


> Weil wir am falschen Ende von Reikland waren und dann porten (mit Gildenportrolle) halt bedeutend schneller geht.
> 
> Das geschilderte ereignete sich am 08.02. Ich kann das mit den 31ern allerdings logischerweise nicht bestätigen, da ich nicht mehr reinkam. Im Regionschat kam jedenfalls mehrmals die Ansage da seien Level 31 Deffer auf den Zinnen. Meines Wissens wird auch niemand rausgeportet, der einmal drin ist, aber da mag ich falsch liegen. Irgendwas ist jedenfalls furchtbar schief gelaufen, zumal es auch extrem wenige Deffer in die Festung geschafft haben und der Rest, der versuchte reinzukommen trotzdem die Portmeldung erhielt. Mich würden mal die Limits interessieren, die Mythic da eingestellt hat.
> 
> ...


Laut Grab-Bag (oder so ^^) werden Spieler unter Lvl 40 bei Erreichen des Limits sukzessive rausgeportet, um Platz für 40er zu machen. Problematisch bei eurer WB könnte allerdings gewesen sein, dass eventuell nur die komplette WB oder niemand das Gebiet betreten kann. Vielleicht wurde ein derartiges System eingebaut, da man ja noch in seiner WB bleibt, aber nicht alle mehr reinkommen würden. Dadurch wären nur "Splittergruppen" in der Festung, die an sich wenig effektiv sind. Vielleicht sollte man in diesem Fall einzeln versuchen rein zu kommen. Ist alles nur Spekulation, wäre aber meiner Ansicht nach logisch.


----------



## Maguerita (10. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mich damals sehr geärgert als diese Änderung kam. Ich wollte unbedingt helfen zu verteidigen, ich konnte zwar kein Schaden machen, aber immerhin die Leute heilen oder wiederbeleben und durfte dann nicht. Naja inzwischen bin ich längst 40 und war bei einen erfolgreichen Festungsraid (es waren definitiv mehr als 200 Spieler) mit dabei und dieser lief flüssig, ganz ohne Ruckeln/Absturz. Ich sehe die Vorteile, denn auf der anderen Seite stürzen jetzt die Server im T4 ab, wenn sich 500 Kämpfer auf engsten Raum (Burg) bekriegen. Es ist ärgerlich wenn man nicht rein darf, das ging mir auch schon als 40er so, allerdings hatte ich dann auch lustige Kämpfe im Gebiet davor gehabt, weil man die Gegner abgefangen konnte. Inzwischen soll allerdings der Transport zur Festung in allen Gebieten funktionieren, so dass man sich als Angreifer nur noch auf einen Tor zu konzentrieren braucht. Inzwischen sehe ich es entspannter, unter anderen auch weil bei uns in der Allianz und einigen Gilden, sicher nicht alle, auch die Absprache funktioniert, da gehen die unter 37 erst gar nicht zur Festung.

An die ehemaligen Spieler von Helmgart:

Aufforderungen, den Server mit lauter lowlevels zum Absturz zu bringen, habe ich  jedenfalls nie im Allgemeinchannel lesen dürfen. Außerdem finde ich es sehr seltsam, dass ihr euch das Recht zu kritisieren herausnehmt, obwohl sich das Bild (ihr wart ja schon mindesten 2 Monate nicht mehr im Spiel) längst gewandelt hat und ihr mit eurer Kritik nicht mehr ganz auf den aktuellen Stand seid. Aber wie ihr wollt, mir solls egal sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## rosabuffed (10. Februar 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> @Tingel: Den TE selbst kannst du eh nicht ernst nehmen. Das ist ein WAR-Forentroll, der vermutlich nicht mal WAR spielt. Vielleicht hat er es mal bei einem Freund gesehen... falls er welche hat.



Weil ich noch nicht 40 bin kann man mich nicht ernst nehmen? Zum Glück sehen meine Freunde das anders. Bin übrigens Elf, kein Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doggystyle (10. Februar 2009)

Nein, weil ich mich noch ganz gut an alte Posts und Threads von dir erinnern kann... Daher kann ich mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen, dass du überhaupt WAR spielst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (10. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Diese "du spielst nicht mehr" Argumente sind doch auch aus der Luft gegriffen.


Nein sind sie nicht. Ich nehme dich jetzt stellvertretend als Beispiel für alle anderen Forentrolle die so argumentieren wie du, also bezieh die Aussagen nur da auf dich wo du dir den Schuh auch anziehen willst.

Wer WAR  nicht mehr spielt und nur auf Basis von Hörensagen argumentiert hat überhaupt keine Möglichkeit den Wahrheitsgehalt jeder Aussage die er gehört oder gelesen hat zu prüfen. Wenn dennoch auf basis dieser behauptungen argumentiert wird ist dies nicht konstruktiv und läuft, ob gewollt oder ungewollt, auf einen flame hinaus. Aussagen die damit beginnen das "man gehört hat" oder "es war so als ich noch spielte aber es soll ja besser geworden sein" oder man "hat im IRC mitbekommen" sind keine Basis für eine Kritik, Beurteilung oder eine halbwegs kompetente Aussage über ein Spiel. Das erinnert viel eher an die Stammtisch-Redner die bei jedem Fussballspiel den Trainer/Spieler/Schiedsrichter locker ersetzen könnten...sie können es ja besser, wissen es besser, und das obwohl sie selbst vielleicht nie Fussball gespielt haben seit sie älter sind als 17.




LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Spielerlimitierung an den Festungen? Ja.
> Fliegen mittlerweile schon 40er raus? Ja.


Diese beiden Punkte sind Fakten ja. Die leugnet aber auch keiner. Es gibt nur derzeit keine andere Lösung und das einzige was die Forentrolle tun...  ist darüber jammern das diese NOTLÖSUNG geschaffen wurde. Hätte Mythic die Crashes der Zonen beibehalten sollen ? 

Und wer von den Forentrollen hat auch nur die geringste Ahnung wie dieses Problem besser und ohne Limitierung hätte behoben werden können ? Bitte, schreibt Mythic oder GOA eine mail (wer des englischen nicht so mächtig ist besser GOA die übersetzen das dann schon) wie man das Problem besser lösen könnte. Ich würde allerdings die Behauptung aufstellen das jemand  ohne den Blick auf Server, Code und weitere Interna von Mythic unmöglich einen auch nur halbwegs passablen Vorschlag machen kann wie man dieses Problem lösen sollte.     



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Hab ich das am Anfang gesagt, dass es noch lange dauert, bis es behoben wird? Ja.
> Gab es die gleichen Reaktionen wie jetzt hier? Ja.



Lange ? Dieses Argument der Trollfraktion geht mir bisher am meisten gegen den Strich. Das Limit wurde am 9ten Januar aufgespielt ergo ist es nun genau 31 Tage her das wir mit dem Limit leben müssen. Und es hat sich schon etliches an der Performance verbessert, auch ausserhalb des Festungbereiches, nur das die Trolle das nicht beurteilen können, sie spielen WAR ja nicht mehr. Ein Monat ist also "lange" ? Ich persönlich würde nach 6 Monaten von "lange" reden aber ich hoffe das es nicht so lange dauern wird bis die Änderungen erlauben das Limit höher zu setzen oder es vollständig zu entfernen. Für mich ist wichtiger das die Festungen mittlerweile fallen können!

Und die Reaktionen die ein Troll heraufbeschwört sind immer von ihm ausgehend, da hier "gefühltes" bzw Behauptungen zu Fakten erhoben werden. Wenn jemand nach Ablauf von 6 Monaten oder mehr sagt " Ich hab euch doch gesagt das dauert lange" hat er eine Basis für seine Aussage, aber so wie die Trolle das jetzt tun wird automatisch der Zeitraum von einem Monat als "lange" bezeichnet. 

Im Einzelfall wird sogar schon die Notlösung als "Dauerlösung" bezeichnet. Nach nur einem Monat ? Kaum...

Die meisten derartiger Posts sind nichts als Provokation, um so mehr wenn es sich um einen Troll handelt der sogar dazu in der Lage ist einen Post abzuliefern ohne über die Interpunktion zu stolpern oder die deutsche Rechtschreibung zu foltern.

Danach dann noch den Satz hinzuzufügen das man ja nur Neulinge warnen will, ist der Gipfel der Unverschämtheit. 
_Ich spiele das Spiel nicht , mein Wissen stammt aus zweiter Hand und ich habe keine Ahnung wie sich das Spiel derzeit spielt oder wohin es sich seitens der Community entwickelt. 
Aber ich will einen Neuling warnen vor Sachen von denen ich keine Ahnung habe und deshalb plappere ich alles negative nach was ich jemals über das Spiel gehört habe und würze es zur Sicherheit mit Unwägbarkeiten wie "ich glaube"  oder "ich habe gehört/gelesen" .
_

Klingt nicht sehr logisch oder ? 
Es ist allein schon von Server zu Server verschieden was wann wie wo passiert. Auf Hergig z.B. ist (meines Wissens nach) trotz aller Änderungen noch nicht einmal eine Festung gefallen, geschweige denn eine Hauptstadt.


----------



## Lari (10. Februar 2009)

Wenn du das als Trolling siehst... bitteschön. Ab da konnt ich dich dann leider nicht mehr ernst nehmen.
Ich lese eigentlich so ziemlich alles, was von den Producern kommt, was hier im Forum geschrieben wird und was eben in den IRC- Channeln diverser Gilden geschrieben wird. Und du unterstellst mir Ahnungslosigkeit?
Es ist noch nicht so lange her, dass ich meinen Account eingefroren habe, und seitdem gab es kaum positive News. Zwei Klassen wurden endlich nachgepatcht, die letzten zwei *fehlenden* Klassen kommen jetzt auch noch. Jetzt kommen auch noch die *fehlenden* Mounts nach.

Das erste, was wirklich neu ist, und einem Content Patch nahe kommt, ist der neue PvE Dungeon und das zugehörige Kontroll-Gebiet + PQs.
Was hat man noch gehört? Bugs hier, abuse da, Spielerlimitierung im Endgame.
Soll ich mich als jemand, der noch Interesse am Spiel hat, aber kaum etwas positives hört, jetzt darüber freuen?
Ist ja schön, dass es euch Spaß macht, aber es gibt Gründe, die mich zum Aufhören bewegt haben. Diese gibt es immer noch, und es wurde eigentlich bisher nur schlechter.



> Danach dann noch den Satz hinzuzufügen das man ja nur Neulinge warnen will, ist der Gipfel der Unverschämtheit.
> Ich spiele das Spiel nicht , mein Wissen stammt aus zweiter Hand und ich habe keine Ahnung wie sich das Spiel derzeit spielt oder wohin es sich seitens der Community entwickelt.
> Aber ich will einen Neuling warnen vor Sachen von denen ich keine Ahnung habe und deshalb plappere ich alles negative nach was ich jemals über das Spiel gehört habe und würze es zur Sicherheit mit Unwägbarkeiten wie "ich glaube" oder "ich habe gehört/gelesen" .



*Fanboystempel aufdrück*
Erzähl ich hier lügen, oder Unwahrheiten? Es passt dir nur nicht, wenn jemand mal die negativen Dinge hervorhebt, neben dem RvR-Zerg.


----------



## doggystyle (10. Februar 2009)

@Lari: er hat aber recht, um wirklich mitzureden und eine Argumentation vertreten zu müssen, muss man auf dem neuesten Stand sein und schon gar nicht auf "hörensagen"-Basis argumentieren.

Wenn du noch vor den beiden letzten Klassen raus warst, ist das innerhalb der "Lebensspanne" von WAR eine seeeehr lange Zeit.

Melde dich doch mal wieder für einen Monat an und besorge deine Infos aus erster Hand. Oder wenn du das nicht willst... vielleicht hast du ja einen bekannten, der es spielt und kannst über dessen Account reinschauen.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Februar 2009)

> Soll ich mich als jemand, der noch Interesse am Spiel hat, aber kaum etwas positives hört, jetzt darüber freuen?



Was ist negativ daran, wenn Dinge nun nachgepatcht werden? Gut, der ein oder andere hätte sie gern von Anfang an gehabt, aber es gab sie nun mal nicht. Dennoch finde ich nicht, dass es Spiel durch guten nachgepatchten Content schlechter wird.
Was die Spielerbegrenzung im T5 angeht kann man sicherlich geteilter Meinung sein, jedoch maße ich mir da kein Urteil an, da ich selbst kein Warhammer spiele. Ich finde die Argumentation jedoch schwach, dass ein Spiel schlechter wird, weil "fehlender Content" nachgereicht wird.


----------



## Lari (10. Februar 2009)

Hab ich gesagt, es wird schlechter, weil Dinge nachgepatcht werden? Nein.
Dinge, die mich stören, sind noch genau so im Spiel. Das habe ich gesagt. Ich weiß ja, dass ihr Mods mich nicht mögt, aber dreht mir die Worte nicht im Mund herum.


----------



## Ghostface88 (10. Februar 2009)

@Lari wie du selber gesagt hast liest du nur das forum und was die Producer sagen also bitte labber nicht über ein spiel das du nicht in der derzeitigen praxis kennst 
Meinet wegen les das forum aber bitte erspar uns deine kommentare die über 5 seiten nur das selbe aussagen 


bitte dankeschön


----------



## Lillyan (10. Februar 2009)

Dann freu dich doch mal, dass es neuen Content gibt und hebe nicht nur hervor, dass er ja nur nachgepatcht wurde. Bei dir hat man halt leider den Eindruck als wolltest du sogar die positiven Dinge runterziehen in dem du gleich wieder die für dich negativen Dinge aufzählst oder sogar Makel an den positiven Dingen findest.

Was "wir Mods" von dir denken gehört allerdings nicht in diesen Thread, das können wir gerne Mal im Chat besprechen :>

Damit ist das Thema dann auch bitte abgehakt. Bitte kommt wieder zurück zu "Unsere Nachschublinien sind bis an ihre Grenzen belastet!". Weiterer Offtopic darf gerne gemeldet werden :>


----------



## Pymonte (10. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wenn du das als Trolling siehst... bitteschön. Ab da konnt ich dich dann leider nicht mehr ernst nehmen.
> Ich lese eigentlich so ziemlich alles, was von den Producern kommt, was hier im Forum geschrieben wird und was eben in den IRC- Channeln diverser Gilden geschrieben wird. Und du unterstellst mir Ahnungslosigkeit?
> Es ist noch nicht so lange her, dass ich meinen Account eingefroren habe, und seitdem gab es kaum positive News. Zwei Klassen wurden endlich nachgepatcht, die letzten zwei *fehlenden* Klassen kommen jetzt auch noch. Jetzt kommen auch noch die *fehlenden* Mounts nach.
> 
> ...




*hateflamerstempel aufdrück*

so, das nur mal als Scherz

Der Slayer IST neu, da kannst du sagen was du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch kann man sich über Content freuen, der nachgereicht wird. Warum auch nicht, es bereichert das Spiel ungemein. Es schaffen NIE, bei kenem Spiel, in keinem Land der Welt, zu bisher keiner Zeit alle Spielinhalte in das fertige Game. oftmals werden sie gestrichen und nie wieder gesehen. Da tut es doch gut, das hier Stück für Stück das Spiel erst mal komplettiert wird und nebenbei noch erweitert wird. 

Wenn du es nicht interessant oder toll findest, dann gut. Aber mal ehrlich, Neulinge schützen tust du auch nicht. Wenn dann versuchst du gezielt den Ruf von WAR zu verringern, denn nicht jeder der neu ist geht mit deiner Einstellung ans Spiel. Nicht jeder war in der Beta und findet, das alles bisher gebrachte, ist ein alter Hut. Kein Neuer kennt die Situation von WAR vor 3-4 Monaten, es interessiert sie also auch nicht. Wenn sie JETZT finden, dass das Spiel gut ist, dann ist das eben so. Da können auch 'olle Kamellen' von vor 2 Monaten, die keinerlei Relevanz mehr haben, nichts dran ändern. 
Und ja, dein Hörensagen zählt nicht als konstruktive Kritik.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du liest, das die Spielerschaft im T5 beschränkt wird, die Auswirkungen kennst du nicht. Bugs und Performanceänderungen liest du, Auswirkungen kennst du nicht.

Und auch "Es ist noch nicht so lange her, dass ich meinen Account eingefroren habe, und seitdem gab es kaum positive News. " ist wenig mehr als ein blick mit dem halben Auge aufs Ganze.
Ich erinnere mich an 3 neue Events, massive verändeurngen im RvR usw... und das ist nichts positives. Außerdem lag die Priorität an der Verbesserung des Spiels (Bugs/Performance etc). Das jedoch verschweigst du. Das ist auch nciht wichtig genug, wenn es darum geht, zu zeigen was sich im Spiel getan hat. Aber wenns mal wieder etwas laggt oder gar ein Zonencrash stattfindet, dann wirst du der Erste sein, der mit der Behauptung "Mythic macht nichts für die Performance, nur sinnlose Events usw" rumposaunt. 

Um mal ehrlich zu sein, Summa Sumarum macht Mythic gute Arbeit. Wer das abstreitet hat irgendwie ein verzerrtes Weltbild (oder einfach falsche Vorstellungen...). Sie schrauben parallel an der Performance, an der Balance, an Bugs und an neuem Content. Ich weiß, das machen einige andere auch, aber das wär ja auch unnatürlich wenn nicht. 

Die Performance, das RvR usw hat sich stark gebessert. Der weggeschnittene Content wird Stück für Stück nachgereicht und Neuer kommt dazu. Das Spiel mausert sich. Was sollen sie denn noch machen, damit deiner Meinung nach etwas gut ist? Vielleicht noch eine neue Rasse herzaubern parallel dazu alle 4 Hauptstädte sinnvoll implementieren, die Performance mit Zauberei für alle perfekt machen, genauso wie das Balancing?
Und das ist keine rhetorische Frage... ich würd das gern mal wissen.

--- und da das nun geklärt wurde, noch was tolles zu den t5 Kämpfen.

Ich bin selber ja auch nur lvl 36, allerdings kann man auch selber eine WB aufmachen und dann schonmal in den anderen T4 Gebiete kämpfen, neben dem normalen Abfangen der Feinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schließlich geht es nicht nur um die Eroberung der Feste, sondern um den Krieg im Gesamten. Man zieht die Feinde somit auch auseinander usw. Schließlich und endlich kann somit jeder zum Fall der feindlichen Hauptstadt beitragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (10. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Erzähl ich hier lügen, oder Unwahrheiten? Es passt dir nur nicht, wenn jemand mal die negativen Dinge hervorhebt, neben dem RvR-Zerg.


Nein, dies umgehst du dadurch das du nach wie vor nur Behauptungen und Wissen aus zweiter Hand als Fakten hinstellst. Du gehst nur auf wenige und ausschliesslich negative Dinge von offizieller Seite ein (der einzigen legitimierten Quelle wie ich hinzufügen muss) du erwähnst keine Verbesserung des Spiels, und du setzt deine Vorstellungen von "lange" oder "schlecht" als Fakten hin. 

- 31 Tage Spielerlimitierung sind bei dir lange.

- Weil dir im IRC oder sonstwo mitgeteilt wird das Spieler nicht in eine Festung/das zugehörige Gebiet kommen behauptest du das ist schlecht ohne zu erwähnen das nur dadurch erfolgreiche Festungsraids möglich sind und es derzeit keine bessere Lösung gibt. 

- Das erst seit dieser Änderung Festungen wie vorgesehen und ohne Bugusing gefallen sind erwähnst du auch nicht und ignorierst es. 

- Das sich 3-4 KT´s Angreifer und etwas weniger an Verteidigern inzwischen regelmässig und mehrmals am Tag den Schädel einschlagen an den Festungen wird auch nicht erwähnt, deine Formulierungen lassen ausschliesslich den Eindruck aufkommen das die Mehrheit der Spieler nicht in die Festung kommt obwohl sie das will. 

Ich könnte noch stundenlang so weitermachen aber du disqualifizierst dich allein schon durch die Art und Weise wie du auf Kritik an der Art wie du postest reagierst.

Ich wiederhole mich : Es ist unmöglich ein Spiel das man nicht mehr spielt zu beurteilen!



Fakt ist :

JA Warhammer hat Bugs. Frage: Welches Spiel hat die nicht ? Erst recht bis zu einem Zeitraum <6 Mo nach Release ?

Mir ist kein MMO  bekannt in dem so schnell und viel gepatcht wurde und ich bin seit Meridian 59 dabei. Gerne lasse ich mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

Mein Fazit : Das Spiel hat gewaltiges Potential das es noch nicht komplett ausschöpft, es wird Patch für Patch verbessert, gebalanced und Content geändert oder hinzugefügt (siehe Live Events).  
Das Konzept RvR funktioniert da wo es die Community zulässt fehlerfrei, auf Feedback wird in ungeahnter Geschwindigkeit eingegangen und es wird nachgebessert so schnell wie irgend möglich. 
Ein perfektes Spiel kann und wird es nie geben und WAR hat in dieser Hinsicht viele Dinge die sauer aufstossen können, sei es das eher moderate PvE die (meiner Meinung nach) zu aufwändige und zu leicht zu missbrauchnede Systematik des Zonen-Locks etc etc. Aber dazu lässt sich nur sagen : Es wird daran gearbeitet und die neuesten News begeistern mich immer wieder weil sie genau das ändern was (zumindest bei mir auf dem Server) von der Mehrheit der Spieler als störend/falsch/schlecht empfunden wird. Bestes Beispiel dafür sind die geplanten Änderungen des Lock-Systems, die angekündigten Änderungen am Keep und Fortress-Design und die Ankündigung eines "Darkness Falls der zweiten Generation". 
Wer seinen Account eingefroren hat soll sich noch 2-3 Monate gedulden und ich prophezeie auf Basis dessen was bisher schon geändert wurde und was noch angekündigt wurde ein völlig anderes Spielerlebnis.


----------



## Lari (10. Februar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Die Performance, das RvR usw hat sich stark gebessert. Der weggeschnittene Content wird Stück für Stück nachgereicht und Neuer kommt dazu. Das Spiel mausert sich. Was sollen sie denn noch machen, damit deiner Meinung nach etwas gut ist? Vielleicht noch eine neue Rasse herzaubern parallel dazu alle 4 Hauptstädte sinnvoll implementieren, die Performance mit Zauberei für alle perfekt machen, genauso wie das Balancing?
> Und das ist keine rhetorische Frage... ich würd das gern mal wissen.


- aus dem Zeloten wieder machen, was er mal war
- Szenarios in den Hintergrund rücken, open RvR fördern
- den Levelweg deutlich vereinfachen, mehr XP durch PvE Quests, es sollte eine Paarung reichen, um vorwärts zu kommen
- Hauptstädte rein, und das RvR-System den 3 Städten anpassen
- deutliche Performance Verbesserung
- Crafting eine Bedeutung geben
- mehr Ökonomie als Guild-Keep kosten...
- Gruppenanmeldung für Szenarien weg, mal kurz einloggen, SZ spielen, von Gildengruppe abgefarmt werden ist kontraproduktiv
... mal so auf die Kürze zusammengeschrieben.



> Nein, dies umgehst du dadurch das du nach wie vor nur Behauptungen und Wissen aus zweiter Hand als Fakten hinstellst.



So ein Quatsch. Die Neuerungen kriege ich aus zweiter Hand mit. Stell es nicht so dar, als ob ich bloß von irgendwelchen News das Spiel kenne.

Letzter Post hier, da zumindest Pymonte eine Antwort verdient hatte, und ich nicht wieder eine Schreibsperre kassieren will.


----------



## Amitriya (10. Februar 2009)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Laut Grab-Bag (oder so ^^) werden Spieler unter Lvl 40 bei Erreichen des Limits sukzessive rausgeportet, um Platz für 40er zu machen. Problematisch bei eurer WB könnte allerdings gewesen sein, dass eventuell nur die komplette WB oder niemand das Gebiet betreten kann. Vielleicht wurde ein derartiges System eingebaut, da man ja noch in seiner WB bleibt, aber nicht alle mehr reinkommen würden. Dadurch wären nur "Splittergruppen" in der Festung, die an sich wenig effektiv sind. Vielleicht sollte man in diesem Fall einzeln versuchen rein zu kommen. Ist alles nur Spekulation, wäre aber meiner Ansicht nach logisch.



Also erstmal ist es mir ziemlich egal was im Grab Bag steht (ja, ich lese die regelmässig), Fakt ist jedoch, dass es offensichtlich nicht funktioniert hat - es sei denn natürlich da waren mehrere Spaßvögel in der Festung, die uns veräppeln wollten. Ich glaube da allerdings eher an einen Bug, wäre ja nicht der erste. Das Mythic behauptet es ginge heißt für mich garnichts, Mythic hat bei Release auch "epische" Schlachten um Festungen und Hauptstädte versprochen - jeder wird sich noch dran erinnern wie es darum bestellt war. Aber um es kurz zu machen: Ich war bei der ersten Festungsverteidigung mit drin in der Festung. Es waren definitiv Spieler unter Level 37 drin und es sind definitiv Spieler aus unserer WB nicht mehr reingekommen. Das rausporten scheint nicht zu funktionieren, ganz egal was Mythic in ihren Grab Bags zusammen fabulieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der WB lag es definitiv nicht. Zum einen sind wir beim ersten festungsraid am Sonntag auch in WB rumgelaufen und einige kamen rein, andere nicht (war btw. nicht von Level 40 abhängig). Zum anderen sind beim zweiten Festungsraid 2-3 Spieler aus unserer WB reingekommen. Der Rest hat dann Destru Nachschub geblockt.

btw: Hört doch endlich mal auf Euch mit diesem Forentroll rumzustreiten. Ihr werdet ihn nicht davon überzeugen das er im Unrecht ist und Ihr werdet Euch umgekehrt auch nicht überzeugen lassen. Was für eine Verschwendung von Zeit...


----------



## rosabuffed (10. Februar 2009)

Amitriya schrieb:


> Ich war bei der ersten Festungsverteidigung mit drin in der Festung. Es waren definitiv Spieler unter Level 37 drin und es sind definitiv Spieler aus unserer WB nicht mehr reingekommen. Das rausporten scheint nicht zu funktionieren, ganz egal was Mythic in ihren Grab Bags zusammen fabulieren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, es wird tatsächlich niemand rausgeportet. Wenn einer stirbt und nicht wiederbelebt wird, dann kann er nur nicht mehr in die "Zone" zurück. Für ihn kann dann ein anderer nachrücken. Nach einer gewissen Zeit ist die Hälfte der WB halt draussen und kommt nicht mehr rein.


----------



## Long_Wolf (10. Februar 2009)

Hab ich am Sonntag anders erlebt, Leute aus unserer WB mit L 35 und 36 sind rausgeportet worden und haben auf den Main umgeloggt oder sind den Nachschub farmen gegangen weil sie "rausgeworfen" wurden vom Spiel.


----------



## Senubirath (10. Februar 2009)

Amitriya schrieb:


> Also erstmal ist es mir ziemlich egal was im Grab Bag steht (ja, ich lese die regelmässig), Fakt ist jedoch, dass es offensichtlich nicht funktioniert hat - es sei denn natürlich da waren mehrere Spaßvögel in der Festung, die uns veräppeln wollten. Ich glaube da allerdings eher an einen Bug, wäre ja nicht der erste. Das Mythic behauptet es ginge heißt für mich garnichts, Mythic hat bei Release auch "epische" Schlachten um Festungen und Hauptstädte versprochen - jeder wird sich noch dran erinnern wie es darum bestellt war. Aber um es kurz zu machen: Ich war bei der ersten Festungsverteidigung mit drin in der Festung. Es waren definitiv Spieler unter Level 37 drin und es sind definitiv Spieler aus unserer WB nicht mehr reingekommen. Das rausporten scheint nicht zu funktionieren, ganz egal was Mythic in ihren Grab Bags zusammen fabulieren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Politiker versprechen auch viel... nur machen wir sie darauf aufmerksam? Ich sag ma so Mythic machen ihr bestes.... klar sehen das nicht alle so... aber auch solche leute braucht man über die man sich amüsieren oder ärgern kann XD Wir sollten einfach ma abwarten, das Jahr is noch sehr jung, und sehen was kommt... mehr können wir eh nix tun.... auch wenn das einige anders sehen.

Ich denke ma der Troll hat sich selbst erledigt weil er sich nicht mehr soweit rauslehnen darf ohne konsequenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich denke man sollte ihn wie ein Fabelwesen behandeln.... weiter über wichtiges reden und ihn gezielt ignorieren... vlt löst er sich in luft auf oder geseelt sich zu den anderen Fabelwesen wie den aktiven Beamten, den wahrheitssprechenden Politiker oder auch Gargamel.

Is schon recht lustig was manschma so gepostet wird wenn man bestimmten leuts net auf die finger haut


----------



## Pymonte (10. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> - aus dem Zeloten wieder machen, was er mal war
> *... ok, mit der Klasse kenn ich mich nicht aus... aber das gleiche fordere ich schon seit Jahren in WoW für meinen ex-Mage
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mal im Quote geantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topaz (10. Februar 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> bla bla
> 
> JA Warhammer hat Bugs. Frage: Welches Spiel hat die nicht ? Erst recht bis zu einem Zeitraum <6 Mo nach Release ?
> 
> bla bla



Ich denke, mit *Mo* meinst du Monate?? 
Aber ich bin nicht sicher, wenn ja hätte ich mal ne Frage. Was willst du im siebten Monat schreiben? _Erst recht bis zu einem Zeitraum < 12  Mo nach Release ?_ Vielleicht?




Long_Wolf schrieb:


> bla bla
> 
> Mir ist kein MMO  bekannt in dem so schnell und viel gepatcht wurde und ich bin seit Meridian 59 dabei. Gerne lasse ich mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen.
> 
> bla bla




Mir ist kaum ein Spiel bekannt, welches es so bitter nötig hat überarbeitet zu werden.
Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, es war im pre Beta Stadium als es rauskam!




Long_Wolf schrieb:


> bla bla
> 
> Das Spiel hat gewaltiges Potential das es noch nicht komplett ausschöpft, es wird Patch für Patch verbessert, gebalanced und Content geändert oder hinzugefügt (siehe Live Events).
> 
> bla bla




Stimmt es hat Potenzial.
Aber was zum Teufel ist  -- GEBALANCED -- ??   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was machst du mit der deutschen Sprache? Ist "gepatcht" nicht schlimm genug? Nein, Du setzt mit "gebalanced" noch einen drauf!
Mir wird speiübel!




Long_Wolf schrieb:


> bla bla
> 
> Das Konzept RvR funktioniert da wo es die Community zulässt fehlerfrei, auf Feedback wird *in ungeahnter Geschwindigkeit *eingegangen und es wird nachgebessert so schnell wie irgend möglich.
> 
> bla bla




Das Wichtige hab ich mal fett markiert...
Ich bitte dich übertreibe nicht!ELF


Fragt sich den keiner wieso hier so sehr viel nachgebessert werden muss.
MJ spricht von über 500 Fehlern im Patch 1.2! Wieviel wurden schon behoben? Ich denke das spricht schon eine deutliche Sprache.
Ich bin froh das Mythic keine Autos baut, bei den Fehlern.


----------



## Pymonte (10. Februar 2009)

Topaz schrieb:


> viel bla bla wenig Sinn



ein unnötiger, Hans-Horst-Rechtschreibflame.

Keine Argumentation sondern nur viel dummes Gelaber. Sry, aber dein Post ist 0 Wert. Nenne mir bitte auf anhieb 1 Spiel, das nie gepatched wurde (und mehr als 100k Verkäufe hatte)? JEDES aber verdammt nochmal jedes Spiel wird gepatched und es gibt und gab einige, die haben ein viel miserableren Start hingelegt und eins davon sitzt jetzt scheinbar auf dem MMO Thron ... wenn es denne inen geben würde.

Komm, Topaz, geh wieder Edelsteine schleifen, vielleicht wird ja auch aus dir noch ein glänzendes Juwel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammelbein (11. Februar 2009)

Moin,

nun muß ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Ich spiele WAR seid Release und es hat mir immer Spaß gemacht und trotzdem höre ich damit auf. nur mal vorweg.

Wenn man sich das hier so durchliest kann man nur schmunzeln über die Aussagen einiger. Ich muß sagen Jade Empire ist auch ein gutes Spiel oder Fallout 3 auch Halo 3 macht verdammt Spaß und Fear Combat erst recht, auch wenn da nur Cheater unterwegs sind. Tja warum erwähne ich die Spiele ich spiel sie alle nicht sondern Warhammer daher sind mir die Vor- bzw Nachteile dieser Spiele recht schnurz egal.

Zu dem Kritiken die manche berechtigt äußern kann man nur sagen,"Recht habt ihr", solange eure Kritiken konstruktiv sind. Denn das 5 Monate nach Release noch Fehler da sind die inn der Betaphase bereits vorhanden waren ist traurig. Ok es hat sich viel getan aber wenn das Spiel nicht mehr das ist was es bei Release war dann frage ich mich was ich damals gekauft habe.

Die Performance im OpenRvR, was Kernbestandteil des Spiels ist, ist beim aufeinandertreffen mehrer WBs ist immer noch miserabel (und wenn jetzt kommt das liegt an deinem Rechner dann fall ich vom Glauben ab). 

zu den Begrenzungen beim Festungsraid, bin ich persönlich der Meinung was ist denn das für ein mit heißen Nadel gestrickter Mist. Eine normale Burg darf ich mit 40 Kts angreifen und mit 40 Kts deffen, aber eine Festung die wesentlich schwerer ist  einzunehmen darf ich nur noch mit einer begrenzten Anzahl an Spielern angreifen.
Naja die Com hat geschrien, so nicht sonst sind wir weg und da mußte schnell was her ob durchdacht oder nicht. Das die Lösung bleiben wird ist klar sie wird nach und nach angehoben aber es wird in Zukunft immer eine Begrenzung geben da bin ich mir sicher.

Dabei machen auch KTs mit Spielern die noch nicht Lvl 40 erreicht haben in der Festung Sinn. Da fallen mir auf Anhieb viele Aufgaben ein die die Haupt KTs entlasten würden. Aber manche 40er tragen ihre Nase ja anscheinend ganz schön hoch "Ich darf weil ich lvl 40 bin und du nicht" und später heißt es denn ich war vor dir Lvl 40 also stell dich hinten an.

Naja aber da fragt man sich ob dieses was ja Kernbestandteil des Spiels ist nicht in der Betaphase getestet wurde oder wurden da schon die Probleme festgestellt und man hat sich gesagt ach bis die Masse lvl 40 erreicht haben, haben wir ja noch ne menge Zeit und fixen das weg.

Zum einfügen von neuem Content mir wäre es lieber gewesen wen man diese Resourcen lieber in die Beseitigung der vorhandenen Fehler gesteckt hätte als in irgendwelche Events die kein Mensch braucht. Schöner wäre es gewesen wenn diese "Ich seh dich nicht aber ich töte dich trotzdem" Skills wegwären als "Werfe 5x einen Schädel hin und her" und sind die Events wirklich Content.   

Zu guter letzt noch sollte man dran denken gerade die Com das mit jedem Spieler der geht einer weniger da ist der seine Gebühren bezahlt und dieses geld fehlt dann wieder in der Weiterentwicklung des Spiels und je weniger es weiterentwickelt wird umso mehr leute springen ab und hier setzt ein Kreislauf ein der nur schwer aufzuhalten ist. Also haltet zusammen und entwickelt Teamplay denn nur so kann man den Kreislauf durchbrechen. Schreibt Tickets denn nur wenn sich viele über die gleichen Dinge beschweren und drohen kann die Com was ausrichten.


----------



## Cirdaan (11. Februar 2009)

Rauron schrieb:


> Ehm, es ist nicht eine Übergangslösung, sondern vielmehr eine Notlösung.
> 
> Dass die Zonenbeschränkung irgendwann nochmal rausgenommen wird, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.
> Sehr wahrscheinlich ist allerdings, dass die Anzahl der Spieler, die in diese Zone dürfen kontinuierlich angehoben wird, sowie die Performance verbessert wird. Zu gut deutsch: die Beschränkung wird irgendwann so spät erst greifen, dass es nur noch in seltensten Fällen dazu kommt, dass Spieler ausgeschlossen werden.
> ...




100% jepp


----------



## DeeeRoy (11. Februar 2009)

Cirdaan schrieb:


> 100% jepp



Entweder hast du in diesem Thema nicht weitergelsen oder du brauchst ganz dringend Aufmerksamkeit.

Allein bei dem Satz in deinem quote "_Ich kann dazu nur sagen: Levelt bis 40, dann seid ihr auch voll dabei._" hab ich überlegt, ob ich bei der Unwissenheit lachen soll oder anfange zu weinen.


----------



## deccpqcc (11. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Was die Spielerbegrenzung im T5 angeht kann man sicherlich geteilter Meinung sein



die festungen sind T4 und nicht T5 !
nachdem nun so ziemlich jeder buffed-moderator diesen T5-fehler zum besten gegeben hat solltet ihr mal hier nachschauen 
http://www.war-europe.com/#/specialfeat/?f...ide&lang=de

und nun schreibt jeder von euch bis heut abend hundertmal "festungen sind T4" :-)


----------



## Mr. Yes (11. Februar 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> die festungen sind T4 und nicht T5 !
> nachdem nun so ziemlich jeder buffed-moderator diesen T5-fehler zum besten gegeben hat solltet ihr mal hier nachschauen
> http://www.war-europe.com/#/specialfeat/?f...ide&lang=de
> 
> und nun schreibt jeder von euch bis heut abend hundertmal "festungen sind T4" :-)



Kein Fehler, einfach Bequemlichkeit!

Schreibt sich im Chat halt schneller und jeder weiß was gemeint ist!

cu Yes


----------



## DeeeRoy (11. Februar 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> die festungen sind T4 und nicht T5 !
> nachdem nun so ziemlich jeder buffed-moderator diesen T5-fehler zum besten gegeben hat solltet ihr mal hier nachschauen
> http://www.war-europe.com/#/specialfeat/?f...ide&lang=de
> 
> und nun schreibt jeder von euch bis heut abend hundertmal "festungen sind T4" :-)



Bekommst von mir fürs klugscheissen nen Stern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es wird für die letzte Festung nun mal T5 gesagt, weil dann jeder bescheid weiß, um was es geht. Wenn das T4 gelockt wird geht man weiter ins nächste/letzte Gebiet und das kann man von der Logik her auch als T5 bezeichnen.

Du schreibst bis heute Abend hundert mal "Ich weiß alles besser und alle anderen nicht"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (11. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> - aus dem Zeloten wieder machen, was er mal war


Zelot war und ist nach wie vor der mit Abstand stärkste Heiler auf Zerstörungsseite. Man sollte die Skillung nur mal seiner Spielweise anpassen und nicht das Skillen was sich überragend geil anhört. Wenn man tatsächlich mal das skilled was man auch benutzt ist der Charakter sowohl solo als auch in Gruppen problemlos und sehr angenehm zu spielen.



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> - Szenarios in den Hintergrund rücken, open RvR fördern


Szenarios spielen schon kaum noch eine Rolle für die Kampagne und die Rolle der Szenarios wird sogar noch weiter gedrückt. Im Grunde sind sie mittlerweile das was sie sein sollten: ein netter Zeitvertreib für zwischendurch



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> - den Levelweg deutlich vereinfachen, mehr XP durch PvE Quests, es sollte eine Paarung reichen, um vorwärts zu kommen


Im Tier-4 liegen die Quests zwischen 16.000 und 20.000 Erfahrungspunkte ich weiss nicht wo das Problem liegen soll. 



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> - Hauptstädte rein, und das RvR-System den 3 Städten anpassen


Stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu. Ich würde eine Lösung die alle Städte beinhaltet und als Angriffsziel bietet auch bevorzugen. Das würde die Kampagne beschleunigen.



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> - deutliche Performance Verbesserung


Wirkliche Performance-Probleme gibt es nur noch vereinzelt und sind eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. Natürlich wurde bei den Endzonen getrickst weil hier nun einfach nicht mehr die breite Masse daran teilnehmen kann, nichts desto trotz ist die Performance mittlerweile aktzeptabel ... nicht immer perfekt aber durchaus ok und spielbar.



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> - Crafting eine Bedeutung geben


Stimm ich dir ebenfalls zu. Angeblich wird mit 1.2 das Crafting überarbeitet. Man wird sehn was es bringt.



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> - mehr Ökonomie als Guild-Keep kosten...


Mehr Ökonomie? Im Moment besteht sicher kein Problem, dass man sein Geld nicht loswird. Wer meint zuviel Gold zu haben kann sich für 300g und mehr epische dauerhafte +19 Lebens Talismane kaufen denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen solchen Talisman herzustellen ist mittlerweile schon fast legendär. Gerade wenn man aktiv open RvR betreibt nimmt das Gold schnell sehr stark ab. Rammen / Belagerungswaffen / ständige Flugkosten ... das summiert sich ganz schön. Vorallem wenn man nur noch RvR macht und somit die Geldeinnahmequelle enorm gering ist.



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> - Gruppenanmeldung für Szenarien weg, mal kurz einloggen, SZ spielen, von Gildengruppe abgefarmt werden ist kontraproduktiv


Die Gruppenanmeldung stört absolut nicht. Eine volle Gruppe stellt maximal 50% der Spieler im Szenario. In Warhammer gibts lang nicht das Problem das man aus anderen MMORPGs kennt im Bezug auf Battlegrounds und Stammgruppen. In Warhammer geht man nicht ins Szenario und sagt "ach kacke das ist die und die Stammgruppe, das verlieren wir eh." Klar trifft man alte Bekannte und das ist auch gut so denn im open RvR gehen sie eh in der Masse unter. Aber habe es seit Release nie erlebt, dass man grundlegend ein Szenario verlieren würde nur weil gewisse Spieler im Szenario sind.


----------



## Lari (11. Februar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Zelot war und ist nach wie vor der mit Abstand stärkste Heiler auf Zerstörungsseite. Man sollte die Skillung nur mal seiner Spielweise anpassen und nicht das Skillen was sich überragend geil anhört. Wenn man tatsächlich mal das skilled was man auch benutzt ist der Charakter sowohl solo als auch in Gruppen problemlos und sehr angenehm zu spielen.



Mir geht es nicht darum, wie stark der Zelot ist oder mal war. Mir geht es um die Mechaniken. 2007 konnte er noch Rituale auf das Schlachtfeld setzen, Debuffs/Buffs für die Spieler in deren Reichweite, mit mehr Sinn als die jetzigen Überbleibsel. So konnte man das Schlachtgeschehen unmittelbar beeinflussen. Wer das Spiel schon seitdem verfolgt, speziell diese Klasse, wird wissen was ich meine.
Es wurden immer weniger im Laufe der Entwicklung, und am Ende war man "nur noch" ein Heiler mit netten Buffs.

Und eine Frage: Dein Main ist ein BlackOrc gewesen. Hast du den Zeloten so weit gespielt, dass du darüber wirklich urteilen kannst? Ich hab ihn immerhin über ein Jahr gespielt, in allen Phasen der Entwicklung und nach Release.


----------



## Markon78 (11. Februar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Zelot war und ist nach wie vor der mit Abstand stärkste Heiler auf Zerstörungsseite. Man sollte die Skillung nur mal seiner Spielweise anpassen und nicht das Skillen was sich überragend geil anhört. Wenn man tatsächlich mal das skilled was man auch benutzt ist der Charakter sowohl solo als auch in Gruppen problemlos und sehr angenehm zu spielen.
> 
> Wirkliche Performance-Probleme gibt es nur noch vereinzelt und sind eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. Natürlich wurde bei den Endzonen getrickst weil hier nun einfach nicht mehr die breite Masse daran teilnehmen kann, nichts desto trotz ist die Performance mittlerweile aktzeptabel ... nicht immer perfekt aber durchaus ok und spielbar.



Punkt 1)
Der absolut stärkste Heiler ist der Schamane auf Zerstörungsseite. Ich will hier nicht zig Posts und/oder Screens reinhaun Dir dir das Gegenteil beweisen werden.....aber glaub mir...es is definitiv so.... wenn ich in einem Szenario 320K Heal als Zelot rausghaut hab, dann wear der Schami nie unter 350K.....und wir wussten beide wir wir heilen müssen ;P

Punkt 2)
Vereinzelt? 90% der Leute die ich kenne, müssen ALLE Details runter, Schatten, Light AA, AF usw.. ausschalten um zumindest 10 fps in einem normales 50 vs 50 fight zu haben...
und glaubs mir, aber JA...fast alle haben einen sehr sehr guten Rechner (mindestens Dual Core, 4 Gig Ram, 9600 GT - Maximal Quad Core, 4 Gig Ram, 9800 GTX) .... also bitte...
die 2 Punkte von Dir hören sich mehr als Marketingabteilung seitens Mythic an, als nur halbwegs neutraler Spieler.

mfg


----------



## ErebusX (11. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht darum, wie stark der Zelot ist oder mal war. Mir geht es um die Mechaniken. 2007 konnte er noch Rituale auf das Schlachtfeld setzen, Debuffs/Buffs für die Spieler in deren Reichweite, mit mehr Sinn als die jetzigen Überbleibsel. So konnte man das Schlachtgeschehen unmittelbar beeinflussen. Wer das Spiel schon seitdem verfolgt, speziell diese Klasse, wird wissen was ich meine.
> Es wurden immer weniger im Laufe der Entwicklung, und am Ende war man "nur noch" ein Heiler mit netten Buffs.
> 
> Und eine Frage: Dein Main ist ein BlackOrc gewesen. Hast du den Zeloten so weit gespielt, dass du darüber wirklich urteilen kannst? Ich hab ihn immerhin über ein Jahr gespielt, in allen Phasen der Entwicklung und nach Release.



Trotzdem muss man sich damit abfinden, dass sich Klassen ändern, insbesonders von einer closed Beta bis zum Release und darüber hinaus. Immer noch daran fest zuhalten, obwohl man selbst WAR ewig nicht gespielt hat, ist eher ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und zum Thema Hörensagen, Du solltest wissen, was man darauf geben kann.


----------



## Pente (11. Februar 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Punkt 1)
> Der absolut stärkste Heiler ist der Schamane auf Zerstörungsseite. Ich will hier nicht zig Posts und/oder Screens reinhaun Dir dir das Gegenteil beweisen werden.....aber glaub mir...es is definitiv so.... wenn ich in einem Szenario 320K Heal als Zelot rausghaut hab, dann wear der Schami nie unter 350K.....und wir wussten beide wir wir heilen müssen ;P



Sorry aber mit stark mein ich nicht welcher Heiler den "längsten" hat und am Ende am meisten Heilung im SZ rausgehauen hat. Die Heilungsstatistik im SZ ist einfach total nichtssagend da dort Overheal nicht mit einberechnet wird. Was aber auch keine Rolle spielt da die Stärke des Heilers sich nach wie vor nicht per "healing done" definiert. Der Zelot so wie der Runenpriester sind die *einzigen* Heiler ohne Mechanik und können somit theoretisch durchgehend heilen ohne in irgendeiner Weise ineffektiv zu werden. Klar kann der Schamane auch durchheilen und die aufgebauten Punkte vernachlässigen damit wird der Schamane in seiner eigentlichen Rolle aber ineffektiv und mutiert zu dem was er nicht sein soll: Heilbot. Der Jünger des Khaine hat selbiges Problem: er muss Schaden machen oder Seelenfetzen regenerieren um weiter heilen zu können. JdK fällt also grundlegend schonmal weg.

Bleiben noch Schami und Zelot und egal wie man es dreht und wendet der Zelot ist und bleibt hier aus Sicht der effektiven Spielweise die stärkere Heilerklasse. Das soll bei weitem nicht heißen, dass die anderen schwach wären, totaler Quatsch unter dem Strich heilen sie alle enorm gut wenn man die Klasse spielen kann aber nur der Zelot heilt ohne damit auf weitere Optionen / Ausrichtungen seiner Karriere zu verzichten. Der Gruppenheal des Schamanen ist stärker als der des Zeloten da der Zelot dafür gedacht ist hohe Schadensspitzen gegenzuheilen. Jeder der 3 Heiler hat von Mythic eine klar definierte Rolle bekommen wie diese Rolle dann vom Spieler gespielt wird bleibt ihm natürlich überlassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lari: ja habe ich und sorry aber die Klassen mit dem Stand aus der Beta zu vergleichen ist doch irgendwie komisch. In einer Beta werden viele Skills und Fähigkeiten getestet die im Laufe dieser Beta wegfallen und entweder nie wieder oder zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt im Spiel auftauchen. Und ja ich kann extrem viele Beispiele für derartiges aufzählen aus diversen MMORPGs und deren Erweiterungen. Ein MMORPG sollte man schon nach dem Status Quo beurteilen und nicht nach dem was irgendwann mal irgendwo irgendwie der Fall gewesen ist.


----------



## Lari (11. Februar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> @Lari: ja habe ich und sorry aber die Klassen mit dem Stand aus der Beta zu vergleichen ist doch irgendwie komisch. In einer Beta werden viele Skills und Fähigkeiten getestet die im Laufe dieser Beta wegfallen und entweder nie wieder oder zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt im Spiel auftauchen. Und ja ich kann extrem viele Beispiele für derartiges aufzählen aus diversen MMORPGs und deren Erweiterungen. Ein MMORPG sollte man schon nach dem Status Quo beurteilen und nicht nach dem was irgendwann mal irgendwo irgendwie der Fall gewesen ist.


Hör mir doch mit dem Status Quo auf Mensch...
Der Zelot war mal eine wirklich geile Klasse. Und der Status Quo vom jetzigen Zeloten ist nichts anderes als en Heiler mit Buffs, der absolute MMORPG-Standard. Die Buffs heißen hier bloß Male. Das einzige, was hier komisch ist sind die ständigen Versuche, meine Aussagen (meine Meinung zum Zeloten zum Beispiel... -.-) immer wieder runter zu werten mit "du spielst doch eh nicht mehr" "Hörensagen" etc. Ist der Zelot, um den es ja im Moment geht, so anders, seitdem ich aufgehört habe? Immer noch alle Healfähigkeiten verteilt auf die Meisterschaften, so dass man garkeinen reinen Healzeloten haben kann? Brauchst nicht antworten, ich kenn die Antworten.

Und da schonmal aufgefordert wurde, mit dem offTopic aufzuhören, beende ich die Diskussion jetzt.


----------



## Mr. Yes (11. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> ...
> Es wurden immer weniger im Laufe der Entwicklung, und am Ende war man "nur noch" ein Heiler mit netten Buffs.
> ...





LoD_Lari schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ist der Zelot, um den es ja im Moment geht, so anders, seitdem ich aufgehört habe? Immer noch alle Healfähigkeiten verteilt auf die Meisterschaften, so dass man garkeinen reinen Healzeloten haben kann?
> ...



Ja was denn nun?

cu Yes


----------



## Pente (11. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Hör mir doch mit dem Status Quo auf Mensch...


Sorry aber das ist ja wohl mal genau der Stand des Spiels den es überhaupt zu bewerten gilt. So ist das nunmal bei Spielen und eigentlich so ziemlich allem im Leben. Man bewertet nunmal den aktuellen Stand.



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Der Zelot war mal eine wirklich geile Klasse. Und der Status Quo vom jetzigen Zeloten ist nichts anderes als en Heiler mit Buffs, der absolute MMORPG-Standard. Die Buffs heißen hier bloß Male.


Und was ist nun so schlimm daran? Wenn es deiner Meinung nach absoluter MMORPG-Standard ist versteh ich nicht wieso Warhammer Online nicht auch diesen Standard haben sollte.



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Das einzige, was hier komisch ist sind die ständigen Versuche, meine Aussagen (meine Meinung zum Zeloten zum Beispiel... -.-) immer wieder runter zu werten mit "du spielst doch eh nicht mehr" "Hörensagen" etc.


Ich habe weder das eine noch das andere in irgendeiner Weise in meiner Argumentation verwendet. Ich habe lediglich, wie es in einer Diskussion nunmal üblich ist, sachliche Argumente angeführt und meine Meinung zu der Thematik dargelegt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ist der Zelot, um den es ja im Moment geht, so anders, seitdem ich aufgehört habe? Immer noch alle Healfähigkeiten verteilt auf die Meisterschaften, so dass man garkeinen reinen Healzeloten haben kann? Brauchst nicht antworten, ich kenn die Antworten.


Achso ... hmmm seltsam, was denn jetzt? Entweder ist der Zelot absoluter MMORPG-Standard und entspricht dem 0815-Heiler eines jedem MMORPGs oder er ist dies eben nicht und der Spieler muss sich für eine Spielweise entscheiden: DoT + HoT, Castdamage + große Heilung, AE Schaden + Gruppenheilung. Und genau so simpel ist die Einteilung der 3 Pfade. That's it.




LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und da schonmal aufgefordert wurde, mit dem offTopic aufzuhören, beende ich die Diskussion jetzt.


Gute Idee. Seh ich genauso.


----------



## ~Odin~ (11. Februar 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Punkt 2)
> Vereinzelt? 90% der Leute die ich kenne, müssen ALLE Details runter, Schatten, Light AA, AF usw.. ausschalten um zumindest 10 fps in einem normales 50 vs 50 fight zu haben...
> und glaubs mir, aber JA...fast alle haben einen sehr sehr guten Rechner (mindestens Dual Core, 4 Gig Ram, 9600 GT - Maximal Quad Core, 4 Gig Ram, 9800 GTX) .... also bitte...
> die 2 Punkte von Dir hören sich mehr als Marketingabteilung seitens Mythic an, als nur halbwegs neutraler Spieler.
> ...





BITTE WAS?! Ich habe C2D @ 2x3GHz, 2GB RAM und eine 8800GTS 512 MB Version und ich kann LOCKER bei einem 60vs60Kampf oder sogar mehr mit mittleren Details relativ flüssig spielen. (so ca. 20-25FPS, schwankt sehr, aber garantiert nicht 10 oder weniger...) Sorry aber deine Aussage ist nicht wirklich schlagkräftig. Ein Kumpel von mir hat eine noch ältere Kiste und klagt nicht über Performance Probleme.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß ja nicht was deine Freunde sich für komische Rechner gekauft haben...aber mit dem von dir beschriebenem System hat man garantiert nicht gerade so 10fps -_-


----------



## Markon78 (11. Februar 2009)

~Odin~ schrieb:


> BITTE WAS?! Ich habe C2D @ 2x3GHz, 2GB RAM und eine 8800GTS 512 MB Version und ich kann LOCKER bei einem 60vs60Kampf oder sogar mehr mit mittleren Details relativ flüssig spielen. (so ca. 20-25FPS, schwankt sehr, aber garantiert nicht 10 oder weniger...) Sorry aber deine Aussage ist nicht wirklich schlagkräftig. Ein Kumpel von mir hat eine noch ältere Kiste und klagt nicht über Performance Probleme.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sinn dahinter ist, das die FPS Anzahl mehr als willkürlich ist und eben darum es keinen Sinn macht!
Du kannst mit einen sehr guten Rechner und absolut einwadnfrei aufgesetztem OS (inkls. Treiber, Updates usw..) teilweise NIEMALS auf die FPS Anzahl
viel schwächerer Hardware rankommen.....erklären kanns keiner (Mythic eventuell, nur die reden nur um den Brei rum) , nur ich versprech Dir....ich/wir stehen garantiert nicht alleine damit da und das war einer
der Hauptgründe warum die Leute die ich kenne WAR verlassen haben.

Edit:
Ein kurzer Vergleich noch....als ich im Oktober zuletzt AoC gespielt habe, war ich da bei einem
Keepdeff dabei, wo an die 40 vs 40 gespielt haben....jeder der die Grafik kennt, weiss was 
AoC in Punkto Grafik zu bieten hat (deutlich mehr als WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) .... und dort hatte ich mit
folgenden Einstellungen KONSTANT 50 fps:
Alle Details HIGH - Max. Sichtweite - 4 x AA - AF - Schatten und Blooming EIN!

Bei WAR.....NIEMALS...und ich da ich beruflich im Hard- und Softwarebereich tätig bin,
bin ich mir zu 10000% sicher das mein Rechner oder mein OS nicht schuld daran ist...nein schuld daran ist lediglich
die schlampig programmierte Engine von Mythic. Anders kann es nicht erklärt werden....es gibt
sogar ein paar Hardwarefreaks, welche die Memory Leaks (welche völlig willkürlich waren)
bewiesen haben.....das an sich ist nicht aussergewöhnlich, aber der Punkt das es eben
NICHT auf die Harware ankommt, sondern lediglich der teilweise pure Zufall ist/war beweist 
es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MHGCFR (11. Februar 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Sinn dahinter ist, das die FPS Anzahl mehr als willkürlich ist und eben darum es keinen Sinn macht!
> Du kannst mit einen sehr guten Rechner und absolut einwadnfrei aufgesetztem OS (inkls. Treiber, Updates usw..) teilweise NIEMALS auf die FPS Anzahl
> viel schwächerer Hardware rankommen.....erklären kanns keiner (Mythic eventuell, nur die reden nur um den Brei rum) , nur ich versprech Dir....ich/wir stehen garantiert nicht alleine damit da und das war einer
> der Hauptgründe warum die Leute die ich kenne WAR verlassen haben.


Vielleicht habt ihr einfach alle Effekte an gelassen. Ich hatte mal das Erlebnis, dass ich mit meinen Quad-Core, 4 GB Ram und Geforce 280 selbst bei 12 vs. 12 Performance-Probleme hatte: Der Grund waren die ganzen AE-Zauber und Fähigkeitsanimationen von allen Spielern. Allerdings kann man die Animationen auf den KT, die Gruppe oder sich selbst einschränken bzw. völlig ausblenden (letzteres ist eher unschön). Ich laufe generell nur mit der Einstellung: eigene Animationen herum, so laufen auch Schlachten mit 300+ Leuten flüssig. Was interessieren mich die Effekte der anderen Spieler, die nicht mich betreffen bzw. die ich nicht auf sie mache. Die Einstellungen dazu sind im Hauptmenü zu finden, ich bin sicher, dass dies dir und den anderen hilft.


----------



## Patso (11. Februar 2009)

ach ja und zum thema fehlende endgameinhalte sag ich nur mal : schon arthas gelegt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich find WAR läuft eigentlich recht gut und die wo sich über die spielerbegrenzung beschweren haben wohl noch nicht gemerkt das WAR mehr als 1 gebiet hatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


außerdem nenn mir 5 spielen die nach 2006 erschienen sind die bei 300 spielern und mehr noch ohen lagg und ruckeln auf maximaleinstellungen laufen ...


und ich verwend "und" glaub ich viel zu oft und so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markon78 (11. Februar 2009)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt ihr einfach alle Effekte an gelassen. Ich hatte mal das Erlebnis, dass ich mit meinen Quad-Core, 4 GB Ram und Geforce 280 selbst bei 12 vs. 12 Performance-Probleme hatte: Der Grund waren die ganzen AE-Zauber und Fähigkeitsanimationen von allen Spielern. Allerdings kann man die Animationen auf den KT, die Gruppe oder sich selbst einschränken bzw. völlig ausblenden (letzteres ist eher unschön). Ich laufe generell nur mit der Einstellung: eigene Animationen herum, so laufen auch Schlachten mit 300+ Leuten flüssig. Was interessieren mich die Effekte der anderen Spieler, die nicht mich betreffen bzw. die ich nicht auf sie mache. Die Einstellungen dazu sind im Hauptmenü zu finden, ich bin sicher, dass dies dir und den anderen hilft.



Danke für deinen Rat, aber glaubs mir.....erstens hatte das einen "Erfolg" von genau 5 fps erbracht (bei so starken System liegt der Fehler eben in der Software bzw. im Spiel)....
und zweitens wäre das ein Grund gewesen das Spiel noch schneller in die Tonne zu treten.


----------



## Lari (11. Februar 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> außerdem nenn mir 5 spielen die nach 2006 erschienen sind die bei 300 spielern und mehr noch ohen lagg und ruckeln auf maximaleinstellungen laufen ...


Nenn mir 5 Spiele, die in diesem Zeitraum erschienen sind, die von sich behauptet haben, dass dies ohne Probleme möglich sei.


----------



## Lunatic_NEo (11. Februar 2009)

Das es schlecht läuft ist wohl kaum von der Hand zu weisen, dazu kommen etliche Spieler die neuerdings über elendig lange Ladescreen klagen. Nicht die Balance, nicht die Klassen, nein der Knackpunkt für WAR ist die Performance, deshalb sind von den annähernd 1Mio Spielern nur 300K übergeblieben, klar sind einige davon auch aus anderen Gründen weg aber der großteil (Vorsicht Behauptung!) ist wegen der Performance gegangen.


----------



## Ascían (11. Februar 2009)

Nach so vielen Halbwahrheiten mal was anders:

*Das ist der Wahrheit:*

Stärkster Destro-Healer overall: DoK!!11elf - 600.000 Heal ist schon crazy.

Performance-Glitch #1: Texturen + Zauberanimationen

Grund-FPS laut Fraps bei mir: 42 Altdorf, 13 Keepraid

Sachen die noch dringend überarbeitet werden müssen: Crafting, Zonelocking, Itemization

Sachen die nicht nur ärgerlich sind, sondern die Leute zum Aufhören bringen: Fraktionszahlen - (un)verhältnisse


----------



## ErebusX (11. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Nenn mir 5 Spiele, die in diesem Zeitraum erschienen sind, die von sich behauptet haben, dass dies ohne Probleme möglich sei.



Wo steht denn, dass es bei WAR ohne Probleme möglich wäre? Ich wage mal stark zu bezweifeln, dass Mythic sich auf so eine Aussage einläßt. ^^


----------



## Omidas (11. Februar 2009)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt ihr einfach alle Effekte an gelassen. Ich hatte mal das Erlebnis, dass ich mit meinen Quad-Core, 4 GB Ram und Geforce 280 selbst bei 12 vs. 12 Performance-Probleme hatte: Der Grund waren die ganzen AE-Zauber und Fähigkeitsanimationen von allen Spielern. Allerdings kann man die Animationen auf den KT, die Gruppe oder sich selbst einschränken bzw. völlig ausblenden (letzteres ist eher unschön). Ich laufe generell nur mit der Einstellung: eigene Animationen herum, so laufen auch Schlachten mit 300+ Leuten flüssig. Was interessieren mich die Effekte der anderen Spieler, die nicht mich betreffen bzw. die ich nicht auf sie mache. Die Einstellungen dazu sind im Hauptmenü zu finden, ich bin sicher, dass dies dir und den anderen hilft.



Bin auch dazu übergegangen die Effekt aus zu schalten. Aber nur wenns
sicht nicht vermeiden lässt. Den die Effekte anderer intressieren mich schon.
Ist nervig, wenn man wieder zig Stunden in diesen AoE Flecken am Boden
stehen bleibt und sich wundert das man Schaden kriegt. Aber lieber das,
als schlecht reagieren können. Und diesen Schritt brauche ich Gott sei dank
nur im Keep. Das ist einfach zuviel mit den Effekten auf dem kleinen Raum


----------



## Lari (11. Februar 2009)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Wo steht denn, dass es bei WAR ohne Probleme möglich wäre? Ich wage mal stark zu bezweifeln, dass Mythic sich auf so eine Aussage einläßt. ^^


Das es das nicht ist, wissen wir ja. Aber wenn er schon Spiele genannt haben will, die das können, will ich von ihm wissen, welche Spiele es können müssten. Ne Auswahl eben.


----------



## Patso (11. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Nenn mir 5 Spiele, die in diesem Zeitraum erschienen sind, die von sich behauptet haben, dass dies ohne Probleme möglich sei.




wart mal kurz... 

-Age of Conan (aber da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher)
-Warhammer Online (kennen wir ja alle ^^ )
- noch einige weiter die ich jetzt nich aufzählen möchte oder die 1-2 jahre vorher erschienen sind und wieviele davon habens fertig gebracht ?
Richtig keins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achso ohne probleme mist das steht natürlich nirgends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ErebusX (11. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Das es das nicht ist, wissen wir ja. Aber wenn er schon Spiele genannt haben will, die das können, will ich von ihm wissen, welche Spiele es können müssten. Ne Auswahl eben.




Nun so eine Anzahln an Spielern im gleichen Gebiet, werden nur mmorpgs haben und keins wird es schaffen, bzw. Eve, DAoC und WAR werden zu den gehören die noch am stabilsten laufen.


----------



## Lari (11. Februar 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> wart mal kurz...
> 
> -Age of Conan (aber da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher)


Bietet nur instanziertes PvP, keine 150 vs 150 Schlachten. War aber vor Release bekannt.


> -Warhammer Online (kennen wir ja alle ^^ )


Schafft es nicht, ohne dass es Performance Probleme client- sowie serverseitig gibt.


> - noch einige weiter die ich jetzt nich aufzählen möchte oder die 1-2 jahre vorher erschienen sind und wieviele davon habens fertig gebracht ?
> Richtig keins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ah ok, dachte schon mir wären Spiele entgangen, die auf Mass PvP ausgelegt sind, scheint aber eher nicht der Fall zu sein.

WAR und DaoC sind die einzigen mir bekannten RvR-Spiele. Kein anderes versucht mit MAssen-PvP zu glänzen (EVE außen vor). Also ist die Frage nach anderen Spielen, die das können ja völlig ohne Relevanz.


----------



## Markon78 (11. Februar 2009)

Also wenn man sich grundsätzlich die ganzen Antworten bzw. Posts hier durchliest, dann 
kristallisiert sich eines raus, nämlich das die eine "Gruppe" mit dem Spiel zufrieden ist
wie es ist und damit leben können (obwohl Sie sich den Bugs, Performance Schwäche usw,
bewusst sind) während dessen die andere "Gruppe" (wo auch ich dazu gehöre) einfach es leid
ist, von einem Spieleentwickler und/oder Publisher wieder einmal mit leeren Versprechung
in ein Spiel "gehypt" worden zu sein und einfach 2009 (oder halt 2008) einen gewissen
Qualitätsstandard voraussetzen.
Dann gibts noch eine "kleine" Gruppe, die einfach ein paar Stunden (wenn überhaupt)
in der Woche spielen und so einfach die Probleme nicht richtig mitbekommen um diese
genau beurteilen zu können.

Ich persönlich denke nicht, das dies ist was sich Mythic gewünscht hat, aber nach dem AoC Failcom
Disaster hätten Sie wissen müssen das jeder nochmals mehr sensibilisiert ist und es einfach
besser machen MÜSSEN.

mfg


----------



## deccpqcc (11. Februar 2009)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Es wird für die letzte Festung nun mal T5 gesagt, weil dann jeder bescheid weiß, um was es geht. Wenn das T4 gelockt wird geht man weiter ins nächste/letzte Gebiet und das kann man von der Logik her auch als T5 bezeichnen.




genau, das letzte gebiet ist T5.
und das sind die hauptstädte.
festungen sind T4, war-europe.com lesen, da stehts.


----------



## Patso (11. Februar 2009)

ahh ok bei Aoc hab ich mich wieder mal nicht richtig informiert ( hab nur mal fix auf der herrstellerseite geschaut weil ich schnell was gebraucht hab was nich so hammeer gut läuft und naja... egal vergessen wir den teil einfach ^^ )

aber eigentlich gibts kein "neueres " spiel das mit vielen spielern im open rvr/pvp flüssig läuft also war WAR ja das erste ( daoc zählt nich das is uralt und läuft heute auf jedem schrottrechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und da kann man doch schonmal fehler machen... und mit Pve Spielen sollte mans ja auch nich vergleichen da hatt man auch keine 300+ mobs / spieler aufm bildschrim (in der offenen welt also innis zählen nich ) und s läuft flüssig... oder ?


----------



## ErebusX (11. Februar 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich denke nicht, das dies ist was sich Mythic gewünscht hat, aber nach dem AoC Failcom
> Disaster hätten Sie wissen müssen das jeder nochmals mehr sensibilisiert ist und es einfach
> besser machen MÜSSEN.
> 
> mfg




Sie haben es besser gemacht, deutlich besser. Wer nicht einmal das einsehen mag, der sollte mal überlegen ob er noch kritisieren will oder nur noch flamed.


----------



## Varek Varsson (11. Februar 2009)

yosh1^ schrieb:


> Laut meines Wissens wurde in der Beta Phase niemals der Endcontent getestet sondern immer nur einzelne Völker und Abschnitte, also T1 usw ....
> 
> Naja dann musst du eben aufhören zu spielen, du weinst hier rum und motzt, dabei ist es ein Klick um dein Abbo zu Beenden. Wenn du nicht weiter Warten willst oder Enttäuscht bist dann beende es und gut is...



Genau das habe ich schon vor längerem gemacht zusammen mit 12 anderen Spielern, ich weiss ehrlich nicht ob das der Sinn von W.A.R. war. Wir waren ALLE 12 CE Spieler und wurden einfach nur verarscht....


----------



## Rheyvan (11. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch CE Spieler ... ich bin zufrieden bis jetzt und die anderen 5 CE Spieler die mit mir gekommen sind auch.
Es wird an Lösungen gearbeitet, fleissig gepatcht.. etc. naja wer nicht mehr dabei sein will bzw. sich aufregt, soll das Game in ne Ecke schmeissen und gut ist.


----------



## ~Odin~ (11. Februar 2009)

Ich verstehe diese ganzen Schwarzmaler von wegen "leere Versprechungen" nicht. Nennt mir ein MMORPG welches innerhalb von 4 (?) Monaten 4 Klassen KOSTENLOS nachliefert? Dazu so rasant und konstant Patched, dass eig. wöchentlich Fehler behoben werden. (wenn ich da an Spiele denke, die mit Patches Werbung machen O.o). Dazu kann man nicht sagen das Mythic nicht das hält was es verspricht. Mythic HAT gesagt das sie an der Performance schruaben und zur Hölle JA das haben sie, Mythic hat gesagt das die Klassen nachkommen und auch das haben sie getan. Mythic hat gesagt das es noch eine ganze Menge Änderungen geben wird und verdammt nochmal die sind jetzt schon da und es kommen immer mehr...


----------



## rosabuffed (11. Februar 2009)

Rheyvan schrieb:


> Ich bin auch CE Spieler ... ich bin zufrieden bis jetzt und die anderen 5 CE Spieler die mit mir gekommen sind auch.
> Es wird an Lösungen gearbeitet, fleissig gepatcht.. etc. naja wer nicht mehr dabei sein will bzw. sich aufregt, soll das Game in ne Ecke schmeissen und gut ist.



Dann hoffen wir, dass das nicht zu viele tun. Auf den wenig bevölkerten Servern sieht man deutlich, dass der Spielspass darunter leidet. Und das beschleunigt die Abwanderung weiter. Ich drücke die Daumen, dass WAR die Kurve kriegt und es das Spiel wird, das ich (und alle anderen auch) mir immer gewünscht habe. Und ich hoffe dass Mythic die Verbesserungen im Spiel auch offensiv vermarktet. z.B. mit einem "Wiedersehenswochenende" oder so was.

Die Nachschublinien sind ausgelastet. Ich werde den Kampf an einem anderen Ort tragen. Und dabei WAR hoffentlich nicht aus dem Auge verlieren.


----------



## Varek Varsson (11. Februar 2009)

~Odin~ schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese ganzen Schwarzmaler von wegen "leere Versprechungen" nicht. Nennt mir ein MMORPG welches innerhalb von 4 (?) Monaten 4 Klassen KOSTENLOS nachliefert? Dazu so rasant und konstant Patched, dass eig. wöchentlich Fehler behoben werden. (wenn ich da an Spiele denke, die mit Patches Werbung machen O.o). Dazu kann man nicht sagen das Mythic nicht das hält was es verspricht. Mythic HAT gesagt das sie an der Performance schruaben und zur Hölle JA das haben sie, Mythic hat gesagt das die Klassen nachkommen und auch das haben sie getan. Mythic hat gesagt das es noch eine ganze Menge Änderungen geben wird und verdammt nochmal die sind jetzt schon da und es kommen immer mehr...



UMSONST klassen nachpatchen, naja die sollten eigentlich von anfangan drin sein, das sind nicht gerade wohltäter, die dir was umsonst geben wollen..... die wollen die leute auch nur bei der stange halten.... und die fehler die behoben wurde, da muss ich nichts zu sagen, wäre ja noch unverschämter, wenn die leute mit den ganzen fehlern leben müssten....


----------



## Senubirath (11. Februar 2009)

Varek schrieb:


> UMSONST klassen nachpatchen, naja die sollten eigentlich von anfangan drin sein, das sind nicht gerade wohltäter, die dir was umsonst geben wollen..... die wollen die leute auch nur bei der stange halten.... und die fehler die behoben wurde, da muss ich nichts zu sagen, wäre ja noch unverschämter, wenn die leute mit den ganzen fehlern leben müssten....



Ich kenn da ein anderes spiel das für geld ja alles gleichgemacht hat... was die klassen angeht... das finde ich ne frechheit.... geld zu verlangen für etwas das genrell schon da ist aber man zu faul war es vornerein zu machen..... Und ja die klassen hätten ja auch schon mit dabei sein können was sie ja auch waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich finde War okay... Für den Content der im Call to Arms Event kommt, nicht die beiden klassen, müssen wir nix zahlen... is doch fein.... das von mir erwähnte spiel hätte das für geld wieder angeboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber ich schweife ab... 

Eines möchte ich noch anmerken.... was habt ihr alle eigendlich erwartet? Ein Klon? oder doch etwas das sich in jedem gedanken vom spieler anderst setzt? Wenn es euch net gefällt warum beschwert ihr euch dann? Ihr sagt ihr hört auf und das die schon sehen was die davon haben werden... dann tut es aber lasst die anderen in ruhe die noch spaß haben oder jene die es sich anschauen möchten...


----------



## Varek Varsson (11. Februar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Eines möchte ich noch anmerken.... was habt ihr alle eigendlich erwartet? Ein Klon? oder doch etwas das sich in jedem gedanken vom spieler anderst setzt? Wenn es euch net gefällt warum beschwert ihr euch dann? Ihr sagt ihr hört auf und das die schon sehen was die davon haben werden... dann tut es aber lasst die anderen in ruhe die noch spaß haben oder jene die es sich anschauen möchten...



Man beschwert sich um etwas zu ändern, wenn wir alle nur mitlaufen und nichts sagen dann wird sich nix ändern, oder würdest du in einer Art DDR leben wollen ?^^ Wir haben den Verstand und eine Meinung und Plattformen um uns zu äußern, also machen wir das auch.


----------



## Margosh (11. Februar 2009)

4 Monate nach Release gibt es noch Bugs und noch nicht genug Endcontent?     Ähhhh, was habt ihr erwartet?     
Bisher hat es kein MMORPG geschafft einen reibungslosen Start hinzulegen. AoC war erheblich schlimmer und auch das neue WoW-Addon strotz vor Bugs.

Zumal auch das Frage ist was für Endcontent ihr eigentlich vermisst? HighLevel PvE-Instanzen? Falsches Spiel, Warhammer war von Anfang als PvP-Spiel angekündigt. Wenn`s nach mir ginge könnten LostVale und der ganze PvE-Schotter ruhig rausfallen, nichts ist öder als tote Hose im RvR weil die Hälfte der 40er in irgendwelchen Inis rumhängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Und das nur 200 Leute pro Seite in die Festung kommen - dann ist das Verhältnis wenigstens dort ausgewogen. Der Rest kann die Zit damit nutzen die gegnerischen Nachschublinien zwischen Festung und Kriegslager zu unterbrechen, oder während die Verteidiger genau damit beschäftgit sind, die nächste Zone für den Lock vorzubereiten. Denn für die Hauptstadt braucht man 2 Festungen.


Was aber meiner Meinung nach ebensoviel Schaden anrichtet wie die Bugs selbst ist dieses Geflame gegen das Spiel und wie schlimm es doch wäre. Ich mein - es ist erst 4 Monate alt? Dafür läuft es im Vergleich mit anderen großen Spielen in ihrem damaligen 4 Monat schon sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer jetzt wegbricht sind vor allem die Spieler die von älteren und damit mittlerweile ausgereifteren Titeln wie WoW verwöhnt wurden, oder vorher nie ein MMORPG gespielt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist halt die übliche Dürrephase deiser Spielegattung direkt nach dem Release. Wenn Mythic es schafft die Bugs und Performance auszubügeln, kommen dann auch neue Spieler wieder dazu (spätestens wenn ihnen in Northrend langweilig wird, bzw. wenn ein War-Addon ansteht). Und viele alte Spieler die jetzt aufhören werden dann auch wieder anfangen.

Also seht es nicht so düster, sondern gebt dem Spiel die Zeit zum Ausbügeln der Bugs die auch den Konkurenzprogrammen zustand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ErebusX (11. Februar 2009)

Varek schrieb:


> Man beschwert sich um etwas zu ändern, wenn wir alle nur mitlaufen und nichts sagen dann wird sich nix ändern, oder würdest du in einer Art DDR leben wollen ?^^ Wir haben den Verstand und eine Meinung und Plattformen um uns zu äußern, also machen wir das auch.



Nur ist es reichlich sinnfrei, wenn Leute die schon längst nicht mehr spielen, meinen zu kritisieren. Das kommt dann eher als Stimmung anheizen rüber, als wie ernsthafte Kritik. Denn woher wollen diese Personen wissen, wie es wirklich im Spiel ist?


----------



## Varek Varsson (11. Februar 2009)

Margosh schrieb:


> 4 Monate nach Release gibt es noch Bugs und noch nicht genug Endcontent?     Ähhhh, was habt ihr erwartet?
> Bisher hat es kein MMORPG geschafft einen reibungslosen Start hinzulegen. AoC war erheblich schlimmer und auch das neue WoW-Addon strotz vor Bugs.
> 
> Zumal auch das Frage ist was für Endcontent ihr eigentlich vermisst? HighLevel PvE-Instanzen? Falsches Spiel, Warhammer war von Anfang als PvP-Spiel angekündigt. Wenn`s nach mir ginge könnten LostVale und der ganze PvE-Schotter ruhig rausfallen, nichts ist öder als tote Hose im RvR weil die Hälfte der 40er in irgendwelchen Inis rumhängt
> ...




Das Spiel ist erst 4 Monate alt ja, aber die WAR Story? Seit wann gibt es denn den GW? Die Leute die ich kenne, sind keine verwöhnten WoW Kinder sondern Tabletop Spieler, die seit weit aus mehr als 10 Jahren sich mit Warhammer befassen, solche Leute sind das die Enttäuscht sind und wegfallen und nicht nur wegen irgendwelchen bugs sondern wegen der Atmosphäre, wir waren alle auf einem RP Server und es war nur enttäuschent....


----------



## ~Odin~ (11. Februar 2009)

Varek schrieb:


> UMSONST klassen nachpatchen, naja die sollten eigentlich von anfangan drin sein, das sind nicht gerade wohltäter, die dir was umsonst geben wollen..... die wollen die leute auch nur bei der stange halten.... und die fehler die behoben wurde, da muss ich nichts zu sagen, wäre ja noch unverschämter, wenn die leute mit den ganzen fehlern leben müssten....



Dir ist klar, dass die Entwickler keine andere Wahl haben, wenn der Publisher Druck macht? Andere Entwirkler hätten die Klassen weg gelassen, die Fehler womöglich ignoriert oder das Ganze als ein "Add-On" für 30€ angeboten, was wir hier für umsonst bekommen. Seid doch froh das sie überhaupt etwas machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber euch ist das egal, ob sie sich nun Mühe geben oder keine. Hauptsache nörgeln und meckern....wundert mich das ihr überhaupt noch spielt, geschweige denn Spaß habt...

Das sie einen bei Stange halten wollen ist auch richtig. Ich *will* bei Stange gehalten werden (und nicht nur durch elend langes Equip farmen zB....). Sonst wird das Spiel ja langweilig...



Meiner Meinung nach sitzen bei Mythic fähige Leute die sich ihrer Sache durchaus bewusst sind. Die Einführung des Forums wird den Support noch mehr verbessern und ich bin stark der Meinung das WAR mit Patch 1.2 einen weiteren großen Sprung nach vorne in Sachen Qualität und Gameplay macht.
Die Spielerzahlen nehmen durchaus zu (von EA bestätigt, 300.000 Spieler, steigend) und wenn man in den Foren rumsurft bekommt man mit das viele Spieler neu anfangen wollen. 

Ich kann nicht beurteilen wie zB. WoW zu Release Zeiten (bzw. ein paar Monate danach) aussah, aber aus Erzählungen weiß ich, dass es nicht anders war als bei WAR jetzt. Es hatte massenhaft Ecken und Kanten an denen nicht nur geschliffen, sondern gehobelt werden musste. Und jetzt? Ist es das erfolgreichste MMORPG auf dem Markt...

aber genug. Ich kann euch nur eines ans Herz legen: Wenn euch das Spiel nicht gefällt und die Entwickler ja so schlecht sind und so einen dummen Support haben, warum spielt ihr dann das Spiel? Warum gebt ihr den "so schlechten" Entwicklern 13€ im Monat? Warum macht ihr euch die Mühe in endlos vielen Threads euren Unmut freien lauf zu lassen? Warum spielt ihr nicht was anderes, und falls ihr das macht, was interessiert euch noch WAR? Wenn ich höre wie Leute prahlen: Sie haben mit WAR aufgehört weil es so schlecht ist und dann 20 mühselig aus dem Internet zusammengetragene Statistiken vorlegen, wie schlecht es doch um WAR steht und Mythics/EAs Finanzen und das man alles ändern sollte (anstatt in der Zeit ein Spiel zu spielen was Spaß macht o.O)  Am liebsten würde ich solch Meckertypen einmal bei Mythic ins Entwickler Büro setzen und sagen: 

"Los...ändere den Code so um, dass dir das Spiel Spaß macht. Ändere den Code so um, dass es Balanced ist. Ändere alles so um, dass keine Bugs vorhanden sind.
 achja...aber bitte in 5 Tagen."


OK jetzt habe ich mir Luft gemacht xD Ich werde jetzt meinen Char weiter Richtung 40 bringen, da ja die bekannte Levelbegrenzung noch aktiv ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finde ich übringens Super Idee. So "stören" die low level Spieler nicht mehr beim Burgraid und die 40iger können ihren verdienten Endcontent schön genießen. =)


----------



## Senubirath (11. Februar 2009)

Varek schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist erst 4 Monate alt ja, aber die WAR Story? Seit wann gibt es denn den GW? Die Leute die ich kenne, sind keine verwöhnten WoW Kinder sondern Tabletop Spieler, die seit weit aus mehr als 10 Jahren sich mit Warhammer befassen, solche Leute sind das die Enttäuscht sind und wegfallen und nicht nur wegen irgendwelchen bugs sondern wegen der Atmosphäre, wir waren alle auf einem RP Server und es war nur enttäuschent....



Ihr regt euch auf weil RP fehlt oO Ma ne frage.... seit wann gibt es in Warhammer RP? Ich für meinen teil habe nie rp gesehen... Warhammer braucht das auch net...

Und ma ne andere Frage... was stört dich sonst noch an der Atmo? Das vlt die Gewalt nicht übernommen wurde? Naja... wenn du 18 oder drüber bist okay... ich vermisse die gewalt auch... aber hey... ein spiel das ab 18 eingestuft wird ist nicht verkaufsfördernd... und wenn es dann gar indiziert werden würde deswegen wars das...

Also kann ich net nachvollziehen was dich an der atmo stört? Ich bin seit den 90'er anhänger von Warhammer und den nebenprodukten, gut ich spiele nicht aktiv aber ich kenn die Atmo auch und es ist annehmbar wie es übersetzt wurde in das Online spiel...


----------



## Hammelbein (11. Februar 2009)

Moin,

also ich lese immer das diejenigen die nicht in die Festung kommen eben den nachschub vom Kriegslager abschneiden sollen. Na ja da ein großteil der Spieler aber über die Hauptstädte in die Gebiete strömt um dort sicher anzukommen fragt man sich was die Lösung soll. NA dann mal viel Spaß noch beim umgehen der Festung um auch zu verhindern das die Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion nicht durch die Hauptstadt ans ziel gelangen


----------



## ~Odin~ (11. Februar 2009)

Varek schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist erst 4 Monate alt ja, aber die WAR Story? Seit wann gibt es denn den GW? Die Leute die ich kenne, sind keine verwöhnten WoW Kinder sondern Tabletop Spieler, die seit weit aus mehr als 10 Jahren sich mit Warhammer befassen, solche Leute sind das die Enttäuscht sind und wegfallen und nicht nur wegen irgendwelchen bugs sondern wegen der Atmosphäre, wir waren alle auf einem RP Server und es war nur enttäuschent....




Was hast du denn am Tabletop für Atmosphäre? Das sich 2 riesige Armeen gegenüberstehen. Schonmal einen Kampf mit locker 3-4KTs auf jeder Seite mitgemacht? DAS ist Atmosphäre. RP? Wenn du richtig RP machen willst musst du dir mit Mühe und Not eine vernünftige Gilde dazu suchen. Gibt einfach zu wenig Anhänger/zu viele Deppen, die es einem auf einem RP Server versauen. Hast du in jedem MMORPG....und klar hat jeder seine eigenen Vorstellung von der Warhammer Welt. Aber allgemein kann man sagen das Mythic diese einfach wunderbar nachempfunden hat. Es gibt vielleicht ein oder zwei Makel, aber da kann man eig. drüber hinwegsehen.

Wer dann mit WAR aufhört, weil es nicht die Atmosphäre hat, die man sich gewünscht hat, bitte. Den werde ich nicht verurteilen. Jeder soll das spielen, was ihm Spaß macht. Aber das Spiel bloß deshalb nieder zu machen, bringt niemandem was und stimmt nunmal einfach nicht. WAR ist ein gutes Spiel mit Ecken und Kanten, wie es nunmal üblich ist. Wartet ab und schaut erstmal was sich bisher verändert hat und wie viel noch kommen kann...


----------



## Lunatic_NEo (11. Februar 2009)

Es geht um die Angreifer Hammelbein...


----------



## Zarintosch (11. Februar 2009)

Also mir kommt es so vor als hätte war schon jetzt mehr Endcontent als z.B. ein anderes Spiel, welches PvE sein wollte. Da hat man sich auf lvl 60 gekämpft nur um festzustellen dass der einzige Endcontent ein lausiger Drache war. Wenn man sich wegen der Serverabstürze, Warteschlangen und Bugs (vor allem der lootbug bei dem man mindestens 1x die Stunde reloggen und in die Warteschleife gehen durfte) lieber etwas Zeit mit dem lvln gelassen hatte, dann gab es einen lausigen Drachen und eine etwas umfangreichere Raid-Instanz. Hach, wären manche von euch (z.B. Markon) nur dabeigewesen!

Leute, das ist ein MMORPG! Es ist zwar traurig, aber bei dieser Art Game war es schon IMMER standard, dass man es erst nach etwa einem Jahr richtig beurteilen konnte. Und ich finde war sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, und Mythic tut spürbar was. Ich habe auf jeden Fall verdammt viel Spass damit. Und wer keinen Spass hat soll Acc kündigen, was anderes zocken und demnächst mal wieder reinschauen. Aber bitte nicht pauschal sagen "war ist bäh, Mythic ist bäh", die Leute gabs beim anderen Game auch.

@odin: Das Tabletop hat durchaus Atmosphäre und die ist sogar intensiver als bei den Games die ich bisher kenne weil sie im Kopf entsteht und stattfindet, ähnlich einem pen&paper rpg oder einem guten Buch. Diese Art der Atmo kennen sehr viele Leute nicht bzw. sind nicht dazu fähig. Das sollte jetzt kein Flame sein und bezog sich nicht auf dich, wollts nur anmerken. Ich wundere mich nicht wenn einige Leute die vom TT kommen von der Atmo enttäuscht sind. Ist wie bei einem Film zum Buch.


----------



## Hammelbein (11. Februar 2009)

@Lunatic_Neo

Also das erläuter mir mal genauer. Geht es eigentlich hier drin nicht um die begrenzungen während des Festungsraids. Naja mittlerweile ist das ganze schon wieder in einer kontroverse wow ist aber besser ausgeartet


----------



## Lunatic_NEo (11. Februar 2009)

Die Verteidiger die nicht mehr in die Festung kommen (es werden weniger Verteidiger als Angreifer in die Festung gelassen) sollen sich um die angreifenden Nachzügler kümmern die in die Festung reinwollen, weiterhin um die gefallenen Angreifer die nicht gerezzt werden konnten bzw freigelassen haben und somit von ihrem Kriegslager aus neu anlaufen müssen.


----------



## ~Odin~ (11. Februar 2009)

Zarintosch schrieb:


> Also mir kommt es so vor als hätte war schon jetzt mehr Endcontent als z.B. ein anderes Spiel, welches PvE sein wollte. Da hat man sich auf lvl 60 gekämpft nur um festzustellen dass der einzige Endcontent ein lausiger Drache war. Wenn man sich wegen der Serverabstürze, Warteschlangen und Bugs (vor allem der lootbug bei dem man mindestens 1x die Stunde reloggen und in die Warteschleife gehen durfte) lieber etwas Zeit mit dem lvln gelassen hatte, dann gab es einen lausigen Drachen und eine etwas umfangreichere Raid-Instanz. Hach, wären manche von euch (z.B. Markon) nur dabeigewesen!
> 
> Leute, das ist ein MMORPG! Es ist zwar traurig, aber bei dieser Art Game war es schon IMMER standard, dass man es erst nach etwa einem Jahr richtig beurteilen konnte. Und ich finde war sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, und Mythic tut spürbar was. Ich habe auf jeden Fall verdammt viel Spass damit. Und wer keinen Spass hat soll Acc kündigen, was anderes zocken und demnächst mal wieder reinschauen. Aber bitte nicht pauschal sagen "war ist bäh, Mythic ist bäh", die Leute gabs beim anderen Game auch.
> 
> @odin: Das Tabletop hat durchaus Atmosphäre und die ist sogar intensiver als bei den Games die ich bisher kenne weil sie im Kopf entsteht und stattfindet, ähnlich einem pen&paper rpg oder einem guten Buch. Diese Art der Atmo kennen sehr viele Leute nicht bzw. sind nicht dazu fähig. Das sollte jetzt kein Flame sein und bezog sich nicht auf dich, wollts nur anmerken. Ich wundere mich nicht wenn einige Leute die vom TT kommen von der Atmo enttäuscht sind. Ist wie bei einem Film zum Buch.




zum ersten teil : Totales Dito! Stimme dir voll und ganz zu!

zum zweiten Teil: Kam es so rüber als denke ich ein TT hat keine Atmo? Dann tut es mir Leid! Natürlich hat eine TT-Runde eine ganze Menge Atmosphäre. Ich wollte eig. nur sagen das WAR diese Atmosphäre auch hat und mMn die Warhammer Welt sehr gut umgesetzt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur so als kleine Korrektur falls da was falsch verstanden wurde...


----------



## Topaz (11. Februar 2009)

~Odin~ schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, dass die Entwickler keine andere Wahl haben, wenn der Publisher Druck macht? Andere Entwirkler hätten die Klassen weg gelassen, die Fehler womöglich ignoriert oder das Ganze als ein "Add-On" für 30€ angeboten, was wir hier für umsonst bekommen. Seid doch froh das sie überhaupt etwas machen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Quelle???
Wo ist die Quelle das die Spielerzahlen steigen!
Posten bitte!!

Für jeden der neu kommt, gehen auch wieder welche und meistens leider mehrere!
Das ist dir schon aufgefallen oder?

Der Rest ist labber labber labber und echt keinen Kommentar wert.


----------



## Hammelbein (11. Februar 2009)

also wenn ich mal an nen normalen Festungsraids bei uns denke dann ist es so. das passiert ca.1x dann gehen die Leute übers PvE Gebiet soweit sie können und damit ist das ganze wieder ad absurdum geführt. Allerdings werden auch ca 99% der Leute gerezzt und die restlichen 1 % liegen so unglücklich das man an die nicht mehr rankommt. Aber dank der tollen Funktion der begrenzung haben sich an den Rändern mittlerweile soviele Leute gesammelt das dieser Prozentsatz sofort aufgefüllt ist. Es stellt sich ja auch nur die Frage ob das alles wirklich durchdacht ist und meiner meinung nach mußte einfach nur schnell ne Lösung her und das war die naheliegenste. 

Das Spiel hat durchaus eine Menge Potential aber wir sind noch Meilenweit von dem entfernt was wir uns unter dem Spiel vorgestellt haben (persönliche Meinung)


----------



## Senubirath (11. Februar 2009)

Topaz schrieb:


> Quelle???
> Wo ist die Quelle das die Spielerzahlen steigen!
> Posten bitte!!
> 
> ...



Und du meinst dein Kommentar wäre etwas wert?

Klar.... Es kommen und gehen leute... is bei jedem spiel so... auch bei den stärkeren games die mehrere millionen user haben... dat is normal... Klar steigen die zahlen wieder... is auch normal... es kommen ja die letzten beiden klassen weswegen ja viele im vorraus sich verabschiedet hatten weil die net drin waren...

Dann natürlich des Testaccount.... erweiterung des Kundenumfelds... ich denke schon das die anzahl der spieler wieder steigen wird...

Es ist manschmal traurig das man gezwungen wird Quellen anzugeben, aber jene die es verlangen es selbst nie machen... oder dran denken... könnte ja sein das die meinung dadurch zerpflügt wird...



Ich schließe mich der meinung an das wir ein fazit nach dem ersten Jahr machen sollten.... 4 Monate (oder 5...ka) sin einfach zu wenig um irgend etwas objektiv beruteilen zu können... und die wo meinen das sie es könnten nur aus der tatsache raus weil sie es aus zweiter hand hören sind eigendlich schafe die zu alles blöken... also leuts... hört auf zu flamen, wartet ein Jahr und macht diesen Schrott dann... Als Mod häte ich den Thread längst geschlossen weil es nicht mehr objektiv ist... und hey... flamen is keine objektivität


----------



## Senubirath (11. Februar 2009)

Hammelbein schrieb:


> also wenn ich mal an nen normalen Festungsraids bei uns denke dann ist es so. das passiert ca.1x dann gehen die Leute übers PvE Gebiet soweit sie können und damit ist das ganze wieder ad absurdum geführt. Allerdings werden auch ca 99% der Leute gerezzt und die restlichen 1 % liegen so unglücklich das man an die nicht mehr rankommt. Aber dank der tollen Funktion der begrenzung haben sich an den Rändern mittlerweile soviele Leute gesammelt das dieser Prozentsatz sofort aufgefüllt ist. Es stellt sich ja auch nur die Frage ob das alles wirklich durchdacht ist und meiner meinung nach mußte einfach nur schnell ne Lösung her und das war die naheliegenste.
> 
> Das Spiel hat durchaus eine Menge Potential aber wir sind noch Meilenweit von dem entfernt was wir uns unter dem Spiel vorgestellt haben (persönliche Meinung)



Klar hat das Game potenzial... nur ist es noch zu früh sich darüber sorgen zu machen wie sich das ganze nun wirklich entwickeln wird. Ich denke auch das es zwar gut durchdacht ist aber an den Spielern im eigendlichen sinne wieder scheitert... Ich sehe das so Entwickler bauen etwas ein und die Spieler versuchen drum rum zu spielen... okay machen nicht alle aber ansatzweise zu viele. Ohne die Lösung der Entwickler würden wir im T5 immer noch abschmieren und dann wären wir wieder da wo wir jetzt sind... in einem wirr warr aus anschuldigungen, drohungen und flames.....

Gebt dem Entwicklern die zeit.... oder wenn ihr besser seit bewerbt euch dort und macht es selbst...


----------



## Pente (11. Februar 2009)

Nehmt's mir bitte nicht übel aber bevor ihr euch hier weiter verbal die Köpfe einschlagt mach ich den Thread lieber mal zu. Bei Fragen bzgl. der Schließung könnt ihr mich gerne jederzeit per PM kontaktieren.


----------

